# OMG - NEW Lowes Task Force 3W "CREE" 2C 150+ lumens



## SuperTorch (Sep 23, 2007)

It's the NEW KING of 2 C Cell THROW and Value at $29.95 batterie included.

For those that have been around long enough you'll know their is a group of owners here that worship their Lowe's Task Force 2C 3Watt LED's and the basically same Advanced Auto Parts 3W. I'm one of them that has written self reviews on the two lights. Well I was at Lowe's today and I was looking at the good old Task Force 3W when I noticed it said Xlamp on it along with 150+ lumens. I took a quick glance at the lens and realized it was indeed a CREE LED. The Luxeon version(the one we all loved) has always had the whitest bin of LED's and most consistently built. I instantly went to the register and bought the new Cree version expecting a nice jump in brightness. Now keep in mind I have modded my previous AAP 3W and the old Task Force with SSC P4 that are very very nice.....

Here's the shocker the NEW Task Force Cree Xlamp($29.95) THROWS as well as a Mag LED but with a hot spot twice as big. It's throws better way than the SSC P4 and is whiter. They have taken all of the light the CREE puts out and made it into a THROW MONSTER.... I'M BLOWN AWAY.............

I CAN"T BELIEVE THIS LIGHT. They have made the colminator lens to make this Cree TTHHRROOOOWWW. For $29.95 picked up at your local Lowe's it's an UNBEATABLE LED FLASHLIGHT. Once again I'm blown away at the value but more so on the THROW of this 150+ lumen 2C. Below are the 2 threads to show you just how loved the 2 first lights are. Now imagine that light being twice as bright with the intent of the new lens to focus the very very white CREE in a tight throw. There is only one thing you need to do - Head to Lowe's tomorrow and get the new CREE Task Force for $29.95 it's a State of the Art 2C Cree 150+ lumens in a tight throw. I'm SPEECHLESS at the beam. I'm still in shock that a light that I considered the best 2C on the market is now 2X as bright for the same money. It's simple the Task Force 3W CREE Xlamp is now the 2C world wide leader of THROW and Value imho of course. I can't wait to hear what the other TaskForce lovers think of it because I know they'll buy it based on the first one if there is any fault to the new Task Force Cree it may be that the throw is to tight but not for me. , You think I'm kidding about it throwing like a MAG... I"M NOT.

Original Task Force 3W Thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136300

Advanced Autoparts 3W thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/139870


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2007)

Does it look easy to open up and drop in a Q5 Cree? Can you give pics or beamshots?


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes they are basically just swap out the STAR and your done. It may be a Q5 the TaskForce was much more consistant than the AAP 3W. This one is BRIGHT AND WHITE and the beam pattern is tighter than the original Luxeon 3 watt. 10 degree patten is my guess. It's running 1.2A on fresh DuraCell C's


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2007)

The package says Xlamp clearly? I will have to get one or 2. Just hope they are avalible at my local Lowes! It's exciting to see bright throwers becoming cheaper and more readily avalible! I do wonder which Cree is in there......
Similarity to http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172807 ?


----------



## Radio (Sep 23, 2007)

Lowe's web site still lists the OLD one :thinking:


----------



## mhubble (Sep 23, 2007)

Any idea what the runtime is on this light??

Ive got two of the advance auto lights I modded with SSC P4 and the run times are amazing.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 23, 2007)

Run time should be identical to the old ones since I'm 99.9% sure its the same boost circiut but maybe not since the others ran at about 1.0A and this one pushes the Cree Xlamp at 1.2A at least mine does with brand new DuraCell C's that come with it, it also has a pouch. Yes it clearly says Xlamp you can see the rectangular Cree base along with the ring around the LED. Like I said its very very white and I know from previous multiple TaskForce 3W that they were all very white, I have a suspicion that lowes makes them use quality bin leds so like I said it wouldn't surprise me if these were Q5 all I know is its white and bright and a true Cree Star and like I said it throws like a MAG. In fact now that I've used it even more I realize just how tight the beam is. It really is a throw light but has a little useablity in spill. Crees are know to have good spill but here they get it all out the front in a tight beam. I'm throwing at trees 200ft away and the beam is very well defined in the trees


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 23, 2007)

The package also clearly states 150+ lumens in fact looking at the package it says the Xlamp 1 watt is 75 lumens so it looks like the 1W they have modeled after the 3W will also gat a Xlamp in it.


----------



## sims2k (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess it is time to head out to Lowes and see what the excitement is about. Going to buy one and compare with the ROV 4W 3C lights.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually just noticed someone selling one of these in the BST forums. Couldn't even believe that it hadn't been mentioned on the forums at all. Looks like I'll be picking one up as soon as I go to Lowes. 

I realize you like this light quite a bit (I'm sure I will too!) but I highly doubt they are using Q5 bin Crees in there. Considering only a few different lights are using them right now and those lights are all special edition high quality lights that sell for over $100 each. 
If it does in fact use a Cree star you should be able to buy a Q5 star from DX or Kai for under $10 and upgrade it yourself. 

Do you have any pics of the light or maybe some beamshots?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the news, SuperTorch. I'm one of those with a AAP model that still impresses me. Sounds like I may be making a trip to Lowe's. I wonder if AAP will be getting a new one.

Geoff


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 23, 2007)

Flying Turtle said:


> Thanks for the news, SuperTorch. I'm one of those with a AAP model that still impresses me. Sounds like I may be making a trip to Lowe's. *I wonder if AAP will be getting a new one.*
> 
> Geoff


 
In time I bet so since it was found out to be the same manufacturer as the Lowes.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 23, 2007)

All I can see on it is Cree XLAMP 7090B it looks identical to the DX site pic. If the Q5 is A LOT brighter I might consider modding down the road but as it stand it's a punishing thrower for a 2C light. Can wait till people compare it to their Mag leds(I own one) the beam is tight and bright and 2 C cells shouldn't be able to do this.

here are a few pics - I've already put the base and lens in my AAP housing since I like it so much, you do have to not screw the electronics to far into the head to make the Cree seat perfectly. Anyhow here are a few bad pics. The Modded Task force SSC P4 is on the left and was my best lumen output light the Cree Task Force is on the right notice how focused the spot is. The beam is at 13.6ft and the hot spot is 13-15 inches so it appears to be a 8-10 degree beam/lens.


----------



## Phaetos (Sep 24, 2007)

What is the Lowe's part number so that we can call stores prior to driving all over town?


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

It's the same part number as the old one and the same model number I thought that was kind of odd, but its not the same light that's for sure. The easiest distinguishing mark is the Xlamp LED Technology printed on the package and also the fact that the old one said 30x brighter than traditional lights and this package says 60X brighter, so if you call your Lowe's ask them to look and see if it says 60X brighter printed in red as its the largest font on the packaging.


----------



## Northernflame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi.

Just great... I just ordered a 504c cree 4xC and some one posts this.

No wonder we suffer from flashoholism.


----------



## robk (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone try it with NiMH cells? I have (9) 4500mAh NiMH cells with basically no home - (sold the Elektrolumens light), just wondering if the boost circuit will perform well at 2.4V total.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## wai king (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks SuperTorch, First thing tomorrow I'm heading to Lowe's. After reading your review I can't wait/sleep. :twothumbs


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2007)

What kind of switch does it have?

1.2 amps is alot of current from two C size *alkaline* batteries.

I would like to know the runtime curve.


----------



## Supernam (Sep 24, 2007)

Shoot, I'm not suppose to spend money this month.... but then again, it's only $30!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 2C AAP light. I think it's underrated. The ROV 3C 4 watt was supposed to be my first Cree light. But ROV's Marketing branch made the bone-head move of not putting the light in any major, national, chain-stores.

Unlike Meijers, there is definitely a Lowes within driving distance of where I live. 

Thanks for letting us know about the Cree version of this light.


----------



## T4R06 (Sep 24, 2007)

going to lowes first before going to work :devil:


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

ampdude said:


> What kind of switch does it have?
> 
> 1.2 amps is alot of current from two C size *alkaline* batteries.
> 
> I would like to know the runtime curve.


 
They have redone the switch to make it larger I don't think it a current issue but that they just wanted it easier to push. It's single stage with momentary on/off. Definite improvement on the original if not just for the increase in size, its also now black against the aluminum base.

NiMH have been proven to work very well in the Luxeon Verion of this light. I think runtime was increased by 50% from about 4 hours to 6. The Luxeon version was about 2.5hrs to 50% but still looked great even after 2.5 hours I would think this one will be just about the same.

Luxeon Version. Notice the throw at beam center of 3000 if thats doubled then were at around 6000+ very nice.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/taskforce_3w2c.htm


----------



## onthebeam (Sep 24, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> It's the same part number as the old one and the same model number I thought that was kind of odd, but its not the same light that's for sure. The easiest distinguishing mark is the Xlamp LED Technology printed on the package and also the fact that the old one said 30x brighter than traditional lights and this package says 60X brighter, so if you call your Lowe's ask them to look and see if it says 60X brighter printed in red as its the largest font on the packaging.



No luck in Florida. Can you give us the UPC code from the back? The old Luxeon model package here is model 225285 and has the UPC 6 937481 300067. It does not say 30X brighter on the package.

In advance THANKS!


----------



## democopy (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this the light?


----------



## onthebeam (Sep 24, 2007)

democopy said:


> Is this the light?



No, that's the only found found on the Lowe's site. It says "Luxeon" and the new one is CREE.


----------



## jmoney16 (Sep 24, 2007)

onthebeam said:


> No, that's the only found found on the Lowe's site. It says "Luxeon" and the new one is CREE.


 

So it's this...

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=225285-50584-FT-NS-2C 3W&lpage=none

same item number and all that, but with Cree instead of Luxeon correct?


----------



## ikelo (Sep 24, 2007)

i went to two lowes in austin; no luck. one didn't have any of the 2c's at all, one had 4 of the old model 2c lights.


----------



## thezman (Sep 24, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> It's single stage with momentary on/off.



Please elaborate. Is it a forward or reverse clickie.


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 24, 2007)

Saw and grabbed 1 of these here in NJ.
Beam is ugly.Less lumens then my DEREE.It is NOT 150+ out the front.IMO sub par quality.VERY tight beam.I cant see this light having much use for non search/rescue or park rangers.For those that are impressed by a very very tight beam with useless spill..get this light.
This is for sure better then a cheepie DX or similar china light.

I guess I would rate it a bit better on my bang-4-the-buck-0-meter just because its 30 bucks.

Think of this light as a lazer.


I rate this light 7/10 BFTBOM ONLY because it takes common C batts and its 30 bucks...and hell , they have sales all the time...I bet on a good day this can be had for 20-25 $

I did not do a run time.I assume no impressive boost/buck in this thing.


If I did not know the cost of the light..and compared it to 100+ others I have tested...I would rate it a 4.5

I have already given this light away.

My 2cents


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 24, 2007)

I called three Lowe's and none of them had it. 
Maybe it's because it's so new and they haven't received their shipment yet (I hope).


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Saw and grabbed 1 of these here in NJ.
> *Beam is ugly*.Less lumens then my DEREE.It is NOT 150+ out the front.IMO sub par quality.*VERY tight beam*.I cant see this light having much use for non search/rescue or park rangers.*For those that are impressed by a very very tight beam with useless spill..get this light*.
> This is for sure better then a cheepie DX or similar china light.
> 
> ...


 
This will be the biggest issue with some, it does have a very tight beam, but I feel there is enough side spill to make it a good basic function light and of course cost comes into play. It's $29.95 batteries and pouch and lanyard included. Side spill needs to be seen at night it can kind of be deceiving since the spot is so bright, I double checked verses my modded SSC P4 and it cast deeper shadows in the spill area even though it didn't seem like it at first. In talking about the Task Force 3W you have to keep in mind the whole thing from the 2 C Cells to the $29.95 Cree at anywhere from .8A to 1.2 amp depending on the freshness of the batteries. I'm damn sure not taking mine back. The beam is tight thats why I went on and on about the throw and compared it to a MAG. I won't have any problem using it under the hood of my car. It does not have the spill of a reflector but could damn sure spot any thing you needed within 100 yards. It's a THROWER if you need that or a light that is useful beyond 50 feet than it's a hell of a buy. I'd say it'd be a killer first light for anyone here who has yet to own a Cree led. Like I said mine will not be going back in fact I'll probably get a second one. It'll be interesting to hear opinions on it.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I called three Lowe's and none of them had it.
> Maybe it's because it's so new and they haven't received their shipment yet (I hope).


 
Yea thats it, it's clearly just arriving a stores so it may take a sell out of the old before some stores get the new. I just double checked the spill and it clearly has a lot more than the original and even more more than my SSC P4 even though the beam pattern above shows different. I placed both lights in identical spots and there is no doubt the surrounding 160 degrees was brighter with the Cree. Look at the ceiling and corner spill of the Cree by the lamp shade and my projector screen then look at the ceiling above the SSC P4 and going left and it fades fast.


----------



## WadeF (Sep 24, 2007)

Checked the Lowes in Quakertown, PA and didn't see any yet.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 24, 2007)

Radio said:


> Lowe's web site still lists the OLD one :thinking:


 
That is the one that he is referencing in his post. 



Phaetos said:


> What is the Lowe's part number so that we can call stores prior to driving all over town?


 
The SKU number is 225285


----------



## el_vato (Sep 24, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


>



oh it is to laugh, the box says right there bulb *never *needs replacing, ho ho they obviously never intended for US CPF'ers to ever get this light...


----------



## robo21 (Sep 24, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Checked the Lowes in Quakertown, PA and didn't see any yet.


 
Try going to the Lowes Website and searching for the sku # then look at "in-store pickup." 

I found one here in So Cal, I'm going to pick one up and I will report back. It better be *that *good SuperTorch!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 24, 2007)

No luck in Huntington WV, or across the river in Ohio! Just a bunch of older Lux versions :{
I'll keep looking though!


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Try going to the Lowes Website and searching for the sku # then look at "in-store pickup."
> 
> I found one here in So Cal, I'm going to pick one up and I will report back. It better be *that *good SuperTorch!


 
Be sure it says 60X brighter on the front or Xlamp. Oklahoma Memorial Rd has'em. Regardless of whats on-line picture is if you could speak to someone who does the on-line shipping I'm sure they could tell you if it says 60X on the front. SKU is no guarantee since the Luxeon has the same SKU# but says 30X brighter. *You've got to be positive it says Xlamp on the front along with 60X brighter then you know you got the Cree version.*


----------



## onthebeam (Sep 24, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> SKU is no guarantee since the Luxeon has the same SKU# but says 30X brighter.



Could you list the UPC code, please on the back of the package (not the model number).


----------



## crazyglockman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, bought this light today after work @ the North East Philadelphia (Lowes) they had several boxes of these lights @ the check out area.

It does indeed have great THROW!!!! for a 2 C cell light. Thanks, for recommending this light.

Charles:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 24, 2007)

could we stipple the reflector to fix that narrow beam up a little?


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

onthebeam said:


> Could you list the UPC code, please on the back of the package (not the model number).


 
I think they will be the same the Xlamp on the front along with the 60X brighter is your guarantee. UPC: 6 937481 300067. < I wouldn't trust that alone get visual verification.

crazyglockman - does your packaging have Xlamp on it? Just making sure you didn't get the Luxeon version that has great throw too but not like the new one.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 24, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> Be sure it says 60X brighter on the front or Xlamp. Oklahoma Memorial Rd has'em. Regardless of whats on-line picture is if you could speak to someone who does the on-line shipping I'm sure they could tell you if it says 60X on the front. SKU is no guarantee since the Luxeon has the same SKU# but says 30X brighter. You've got to be positive it says Xlamp on the front along with 60X brighter then you know you got the Cree version.


 

:shakehead Nope, the only model they have here is the Luxeon. Thanks for the reply, you saved me a 20 mile round trip that would have been a disappointment.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 24, 2007)

jasonsmaglites said:


> could we stipple the reflector to fix that narrow beam up a little?


 it's not a reflector it's a colminator lens.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've checked with 3 stores across the area, they all have the Luxeon version not the CREE. Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## mdocod (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on this!!! there are 2 lowes nearby, one across the street from where I work and one just a couple miles down from where I live, so I'll definitely be keeping my eyes out for this... I have the original Luxeon version and have used it on and off for years, overall I'm happy with the old luxeon version, so this new cree version should really make me happy! I have been thinking about maybe that new ROV 4W, but haven't seen it anywhere, and have heard reports of pretty lousy build quality on those... at least the task force I am already familiar with the quality on and feel it would be worth $30...

I've been thinking that LEDs may have finally got to the point that they could be used to replace incan for address spotting applications, I'm going to have to pick up one of these and see if that's true, I was thinking about asking the Wife for an A8, but this Task Force may give me some insight into whether or not the step up to the A8 would actually be worth doing or not for what I need it for.

I'm a huge fan of 2C size lights, A 2C light can be used single handed very comfortably IMO, and I have a number of C size 5AH NIMH cells on hand already.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 25, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> I'd say it'd be a killer first light for anyone here who has yet to own a Cree led.



Must admit, that's why I want one.


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 25, 2007)

*sigh*... yet another light I must own. The local Lowes does not have it yet-just the lux model. I was looking at it yesterday, and my wife says "Do you really need another flashlight?" All of us here know the answer to that.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 25, 2007)

How is the throw compared to ......let's say..... a D-Mini????


----------



## cac313 (Sep 25, 2007)

My local Lowe's both have, apparently, the Luxeon model. There's no "Xlamp" or "60X brighter" listed on any of the packages. They do have the same stock # so as was said before, beware.

As I was looking at them I noticed they had the Focusing Led Lenser right next to it for $49 and I got to thinking about the ones that FlashCrazy has been modifying. 

From a purely stock comparison, how would the Led Lenser compare to the stock Task Force (either with or without the CREE). Anyone know? Would it even be fair to compare it to the modded Lenser? Who has the advantage from a battery configuration (3xAAA vs 2xC)?

I like the idea that the Lenser can be focused for tight or wide. I just don't like the price as much.

Craig

EDIT: Yay! I'm _finally_ Enlightened! (Gawd, it's easy to amuse me.)


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 25, 2007)

Tried 3 Lowe's stores here in the Raleigh, NC area and on the third try...EUREKA!!!!:twothumbs. It is quite a bit brighter than the old one (which I also have!) and will fully test it this eve!! For those that live here in Raleighwood, the store that had them in stock is off of Glenwood Ave (I think the actual address is 4831 GROVE BARTON RD, 27613). Thank you for the tip! I am glad this light was easy to find unlike the 4W Rayovac which I have lost interest in!:ironic:

Mike


----------



## crazyglockman (Sep 25, 2007)

SuperTorch,
does your packaging have Xlamp on it? Just making sure you didn't get the Luxeon version that has great throw too but not like the new one.

Yes, Task Force 3 Watt led flashlight item #225285 - Red box with white letters 60x Brighter etc it says XLamp LED Technology. I'm sure I got the right one but hanks for asking.

Charles


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 25, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeeeee got one as well in Barboursville Lowe's!!!!!
Yes it's very apparent from the box which is which!











Somebody tell me which Cree this is!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 25, 2007)

Come on!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 25, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> Come on!


 
I don't quite know what you mean by which cree it is? It is a Cree XRE which is the latest and greatest on the market. I don't think anyone can tell exactly what bin it is just by looking at it, and since they don't have a marking on the back of the star (like the Luxeons did) it is impossible to tell. 
The light looks awesome by the way! I can't wait to pick one up.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 26, 2007)

Bumped!


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 26, 2007)

I've owned it three nights now and the more I see the beam the more I love it. It has more throw(by far) and more side spill(by far) than the original luxeon. If you need a reflectors worth of side spill then it won't work for you, but for the money and especially if you don't have a host of other lights then its a total winner, and after tonight I'm definitely going to buy me another here in a few days. I just love punching a hole 150ft away though some trees on 2 C Cells.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 26, 2007)

thezman said:


> Please elaborate. Is it a forward or reverse clickie.


 
Once the light is on then you can press slightly to turn it off without fully depressing the switch.


----------



## MattK (Sep 26, 2007)

LOL - I've had a prototype of one of these since January/CES - it seemed kinda cool for 5 minutes and I was thinking about buying them but didn't because I figured you guys would be critical of the less than stellar machining, particularly on the threads. 

So, was I wrong or is this just getting 'action' with some of you because it's cheap and can be bought at Lowes? Is it the price or the local availability?

Would you be interested in a 3 X AAA version?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2007)

MattK said:


> LOL - I've had a prototype of one of these since January/CES - it seemed kinda cool for 5 minutes and I was thinking about buying them but didn't because I figured you guys would be critical of the less than stellar machining, particularly on the threads.
> 
> So, was I wrong or is this just getting 'action' with some of you because it's cheap and can be bought at Lowes? Is it the price or the local availability?
> 
> Would you be interested in a 3 X AAA version?



I don't think you were completely wrong.

I'd say it's both the low price and local availability..... Combined with the fact that it's a Cree. 

And for $30, "less than stellar machining" can be forgiven. I already own a Task Force model. So I know what to expect, in terms of quality. If this light is like my other one, I don't need to worry about it falling apart. Obviously, it's not going to replace any of my Surefires. But, for the price, Task Force are good quality lights. And it's definitely nice that they come with a free holster that doesn't fall apart the first time you use it.


----------



## wai king (Sep 26, 2007)

The C size batteries last a lot longer than the 3xAAA.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 26, 2007)

For me it was the local avalibility so no shipping and 30.00 to see what my first non SF Cree was all about. If I had any clue that lowes was going to carry it I wouldn't carry it in my on-line store either. After 2 weeks they just wouldn't move except to play host to a few easy mods, so no I think you did a good job!


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 26, 2007)

MattK said:


> LOL - I've had a prototype of one of these since January/CES - it seemed kinda cool for 5 minutes and I was thinking about buying them but didn't because I figured you guys would be critical of the less than stellar machining, particularly on the threads.
> 
> So, was I wrong or is this just getting 'action' with some of you because it's cheap and can be bought at Lowes? Is it the price or the local availability?
> 
> *Would you be interested in a 3 X AAA version*?


 
Lowes does or will have this light in their 3XAAA 1 watt Xlamp Cree version 75 lumens for around $20 very soon it shows it on the package of the Cree 3 WATT. If your 3XAAA was a 3 WATT then I think you could sell them at $40 or less, A 3AAA of this light putting out a tad more lumens than the 2C at half the size would be interesting espicially if you had some regulation in it. But if you just have the 1 watt version then Lowes would be to tough to compete with.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 26, 2007)

Just used mine on a plumbing job and had the thought, gee isn't this nice a great bright work light that I have no interest in babying. It's a good thrower, but I needed a work light too! Oh and it never got any warmer in 25 min as far as I can tell.


----------



## Wyeast (Sep 26, 2007)

No joy here. The Lowe's near work (yes, I went there _before_ going to the office :welcome had only the Lux models. :mecry:


----------



## MattK (Sep 26, 2007)

Just tested - the 3X AAA is a 1W (~420ma at the batteries) I would say lumens are well over 75 - 75 out the front maybe but it compares to lights advertised in the 120L range - output is ~ Inova T5, less so than a T3, just below a D-Mini, etc...


----------



## LED BriCK (Sep 26, 2007)

Did I get a dud? I just found one and it is _noticably_ dimmer than my old 3D Mag with the old (first version) DB-3W, which I don't think is supposed to break 100 lumens. This is based on a ceiling bounce test. The hotspot is also much smaller and appears dimmer.:thinking:


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 26, 2007)

I went to Lowes in Houston and they have both luxeon and Cree models in stock for the same price, I looked at the LED with a magnifying glass and only counted 3 wires instead of 4 as in the new Cree leds, so the bin is not "Q" rank, more than likely a P something

AlexGT


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 26, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> Just used mine on a plumbing job and had the thought, gee isn't this nice *a great bright work light that I have no interest in babying.* It's a good thrower, but I needed a work light too! Oh and it never got any warmer in 25 min as far as I can tell.


 
That's one of the big pluses, you can treat it like a light is meant to be treated and not worry you messing up you $75 light. I do find the 3AAA version 1 watt will be worth the $18.97 they charge for the luxeon version now.


----------



## Nebula (Sep 26, 2007)

Matt - So you gonna get a few of these to sell? If so, I prefer the 2xC lights. Kirk


----------



## greenlight (Sep 27, 2007)

I asked my brother to pick up one on his way to my house today. Even sent him a pic of the new flashlight with the 60x indicator..

He arrived with the 3w lux version... same package number...

That's what you get when you send a non flashaholic to do a flashaholic's shopping...

It was 29.97$+tax.

Do I keep it and keep looking for the newer version? Or do I send it back for a replacement?

Please advise.


----------



## wai king (Sep 27, 2007)

That is so funny.......LOL....LOL...

Return it.


----------



## SuperTorch (Sep 27, 2007)

Return it, The Cree version is out and that's what you want. They'll be easily enough found shorter than expected. It's worth waiting for.


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I, too, would like to hear of some comparison between the Hocus Focus and this light. It sounds like they have similar beam characteristics (tight beam, minimal spill), so a comparison sounds like it would be justified.

Needless to say, I'm checking my Lowe's today! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: I may even follow my sometimes-used flashaholic's policy of "open light first, pay later!" 
Note to self: Bring AA Eneloops (always done anyway) and AA-C converters!

I just placed a DX order, then found this thread, so I may need to order AGAIN to get a Q5!!  


I wonder: Is that a custom optic in there, or did they find an independent source for them???


----------



## LED BriCK (Sep 27, 2007)

How are the batteries supposed to go in? The sticker and the springs suggest it should be (-) end first, but it doesn't light at all like that, and only dimly with (+) end first.:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 27, 2007)

LED BriCK said:


> How are the batteries supposed to go in? The sticker and the springs suggest it should be (-) end first, but it doesn't light at all like that, and only dimly with (+) end first.:shrug:


 
Based on this post, and your other one; I think you did get a dud.


----------



## LED BriCK (Sep 27, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Based on this post, and your other one; I think you did get a dud.


Thought so. Back to Lowes! Don't you hate it when you hold two lights in your hand at the display rack and pick the wrong one?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 27, 2007)

LED BriCK said:


> Thought so. Back to Lowes! Don't you hate it when you hold two lights in your hand at the display rack and pick the wrong one?


 
Oh yes!

That reminds me of the time I bought two Surefire G2s. One for me, one for my firearms instructor. I picked one for me, opened it, and it didn't work! Bulb was already blown! I opened the other one, it worked fine. I would have felt like an @$$ if I had chosen the sealed, working one for me; and gave him the other sealed, non-working model. Got the problem corrected at a nearby B&M store that sells Surefires.


----------



## txmatt (Sep 27, 2007)

We need beam shots, preferrably outdoors and long distance.


----------



## LED BriCK (Sep 27, 2007)

OH yeah, I got a dud! Went back and got a new one and it beats the DB-3W hands down!:thumbsup:


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2007)

+1 on beamshots


----------



## etc (Sep 27, 2007)

How do you tell the new one from the old one?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 27, 2007)

Terribly blatent package markings that say 60X brighter and cree Xlamp!
Black button not silver.
I posted a pic of the package earlier in thread........


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Today the Eastside Lowe's in Tucson had 14 Luxes and 0 CREES. This could take a while... :sigh:

The Luxes I saw did not say "30X brighter" anywhere on the package, but all else seemed the same. :thinking:


----------



## umberto (Sep 28, 2007)

so.....what is the run time for the cree version of this flashlight? Will this light gradually dim or will it be expected to stay pretty bright until near the end and then fade rapidly?


----------



## Avatar28 (Sep 29, 2007)

umberto said:


> so.....what is the run time for the cree version of this flashlight? Will this light gradually dim or will it be expected to stay pretty bright until near the end and then fade rapidly?



If my Luxeon one is any indication, it will gradually dim as the batteries weaken though it stays pretty bright for awhile. I have a feeling that with the high power drain a Li-Ion or NiMH pair might work better.


----------



## umberto (Sep 29, 2007)

oops...newbie battery question. My Dorcy 6W came with a couple 123 batteries....I bought a pair of Energizer lithium photo 123 batteries for when the supplied batteries wear out. If I buy the Task Force 2 C light, what type/brand of battery, easily bought at a local store, non-rechargeable, be best?


----------



## vkan (Sep 29, 2007)

mikekoz said:


> Tried 3 Lowe's stores here in the Raleigh, NC area and on the third try...EUREKA!!!!... Mike



Looks like I lucked out--the store on Glenwood in Raleigh was the first one I tried and I got the last one on display last night. My comments so far-- - batteries rattle around inside - tail cap takes a few tries to thread on right - rubber grip spins in place making it tougher to thread stuff on - this thing's HEAVY! - beam has some greenish tint in the ring around the white center spot--is that a reflection of the green PCB or that yellow wire? I wonder if it might be worthwhile to use one of those PDA protection film diffuser things on it to clean up the beam a little??


----------



## etc (Sep 29, 2007)

I had the same issues with Advance Auto parts 3W lite.

The rubber thing was loose, I took it off, put a newspaper under it, glued the thing back on. It's fine now. 

The cells were loose inside, I took some paper, rolled it inside and that's fine also.

All in all a cheap (probably costs all of 50 cents to produce at a Chinese factory) but durable and functional light. Seems real similar to the Lowes version.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 29, 2007)

etc said:


> I had the same issues with Advance Auto parts 3W lite.
> 
> The rubber thing was loose, I took it off, put a newspaper under it, glued the thing back on. It's fine now.
> 
> ...


 
The rubber grip on my AAP light is tight. I recall the cells inside being a bit loose, but nothing to the point of being annoying. I wouldn't call the light, cheap. Mine seems really well-put-together. (Quality not as good as Surefire or Inova, obviously). But far from cheap. I was also impressed with the surprisingly _not_ crappy free holster that came with the light. 

The AAP light is perfect for anyone who needs a very bright light for General Use, needs to be able to comfortably carry it on their person, but just can't afford or bring themselves to pay for an LED 123A powered light. 

Generally, I'm not into inexpensive lights. But I must admit that this one is a good bargain. 

I've heard that the same company makes both of the Task Force & AAP lights.


----------



## Beer (Sep 29, 2007)

Just checked two Lowes in KC today.

N Kansas City has 0 of the two C lights.
Liberty had 1 Lux and 0 Crees.

They are coming soon I can feel it....:thumbsup:

BTW, does anybody know the the led/driver sandwich unscrews out of the taskforce like it does on the AAP. And if so will it screw into a AAP Body?


----------



## Avatar28 (Sep 29, 2007)

I looked at our local store, (the back of which is virtually across the street. I can stand in my driveway and shine a flashlight on the back of the store) and they had about 10-12 of the Luxeon versions but no Crees.


----------



## etc (Sep 29, 2007)

I looked at one, and didn't like it. The beam is too narrow, more narrow than AAP3W. But it is a brighter.


----------



## applevision (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree, y'all. We need beamshots please, preferably outdoor ones and with some longer range since this seems to be a thrower. Also, can these be ordered yet? I don't have a Lowes around me and I would like to compare this to the Ray-O-Vac 3C which is a mighty fine light. (see here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=172807)...


----------



## robbydob (Sep 30, 2007)

FYI-
Went by the Lowe's in Dallas today and they've got about 8 of these on the shelf. $32.50 w/ tax. Picked one up (of course). Nice light for the price and the c cell power plant.

If anyone's desperate to have one, let me know and i'll see what i can do.

rob


----------



## hogger1 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in Richardson Tx, which Dallas Lowes had these lights? I am looking to get one for my Dad to use on the farm.


----------



## tarponbill (Sep 30, 2007)

I just bought one. It's the light that retires my 4D LED modded maglites, for $30 it's great, need 4 more, sigh. It's a throw monster, but still has enough spill for me. 

We live on a bay and fish at night a lot, lights and water are a tough match. The water eats flashlight beams, I am convinced. But this beam throws further and shows more water detail, in the event of MOB, so it get's the coveted spot next to the wheel. I can see people standing on docks at about 300 feet, which out does my LED modded 4D Maglites by about 2X. Channel markers look like they are lighted. For the price, hard to beat.

Even the wife was impressed, she never said these words before "get me one of these". Must be the silver color.


----------



## JAS (Sep 30, 2007)

I am on a very slow internet connection at the moment, so if this has already been asked I apologize in advance. Has anyone compared this head to head with the Ray-O-Vac yet?


----------



## ampdude (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the rubber grip, winter is coming!

I will definately have to go down to Lowe's and check this out when Payday comes. :huh:


----------



## Storm72 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello All;

Well I went to the Lowes in Schaumburg, Illinois and in Glenview, Illinois.

They are both relatively new Lowes Stores.

They have the old Lux ones - Nothing in the new versions.

:sigh: :sigh:

I will keep checking back. They have to run out of the Lux versions soon!

Thanks for the heads up!

~D~


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 1, 2007)

JAS said:


> I am on a very slow internet connection at the moment, so if this has already been asked I apologize in advance. Has anyone compared this head to head with the Ray-O-Vac yet?


I would love to know the same thing. We need a LTF vs. ROV shootout..


----------



## Lincoln (Oct 1, 2007)

Went to only Lowes within driving distance of home. They did not have the new "CREE" 2C model. Had 5 of the old lux ones.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 1, 2007)

I got the Lowe's and will be getting the Rayo, I'll post the photo's as soon as I get the Rayovac in!
Shoot-out pending:devil:


----------



## Dr.K (Oct 2, 2007)

None available at the Bossier City, LA store. I'm ready too.


----------



## greenstuffs (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone knows a online etailer that carries them at a discounted price and no tax


----------



## vkan (Oct 2, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Went to only Lowes within driving distance of home. They did not have the new "CREE" 2C model. Had 5 of the old lux ones.



Maybe they have the new ones in the stock room and won't put the new stuff out until the old ones are gone. It wouldn't hurt to ask at the service desk if they do have some, perhaps suggesting to them that they need to discount the old Luxeon III ones to get them to move.


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I have been hearing that there is a series resistor inside, but then also in this thread below, the package shows dc-dc converter?
I am hoping for dc-dc, or am I confused with another light?
THanks!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170713


----------



## electrothump (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one of the old ones. It's a pretty good light even with the lux in it. The only problem I've had is when using rechargers. The light wanted to flicker when jostled, when it was off. I cured the problem with a homemade rubber washer glued to the tail cap. Now it works fine with any batteries. I'm anxious to see the cree model. 

DN


----------



## Zonk (Oct 2, 2007)

vkan said:


> . . . to get them to move. . .


 
place a few at eye level - just might get them to move along


----------



## tarponbill (Oct 2, 2007)

stephan2148 said:


> I am hoping for dc-dc, or am I confused with another light?


I put in some nearly shot C cells from a light that had been in storage for a while, about 1v. Still as bright as ever. Looking at the LED, it seems to be a regulated assembly, without taking it apart can know for sure.

If I had to guess, it's a DC-DC boost regulator.


----------



## Templar223 (Oct 2, 2007)

I checked at the Lowes in Champaign, IL and they had one Luxeon unit left.

I've already got one of those and am very happy with it. 

I'm looking forward to the CREE version.

John


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the old Lux version. Center spot is nearly as bright as My L2D-CE due to the throw (L2D much more light overall).

One interesting thing I've noticed with low batteries is at some point the regulator blinks off for a second and comes back on in a low output mode as if to extend operation. Try running it of a variable power supply and reduce voltage to see the effect. Not sure if the new one does this.

I checked one Lowes store around Dayton, OH and thay had a nice supply of the Luxeon ones. I've been wanting a Cree in a good thrower.
John


----------



## eav2k (Oct 3, 2007)

The Lowes in Austin near I-35 and Pamer Lane still has only the old ones (5). I will be checking on other nearby Lowes today.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 3, 2007)

Checked today. Two Luxeon versions at my local store at $29.95 each so I passed.


----------



## eav2k (Oct 3, 2007)

The Lowes at La Frontera in Austin has only the old version.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 3, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> I got the Lowe's and will be getting the Rayo, I'll post the photo's as soon as I get the Rayovac in!
> Shoot-out pending:devil:




Here's some beamshots of the Rayovac 3C vs. the Pelican 7060. The Pelican looks brighter, but I'm not that impressed by either one.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2160351&postcount=52
Hopefully the Lowe's lighter is brighter than these.


----------



## INF (Oct 5, 2007)

I find a picture of the ROV 4W/3C LED (the new one) at

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176471

When I look at my TF 60X Xlamp, I find both LED looks almost the same except the wire is at 12 o'clock. 

The TF become an excellent flare, when you remove the len (reflector), that light up the whole room. I hope the dust, sand, fingerprint and dirt will not void the "life time warranty" of the LED.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 5, 2007)

INF said:


> I find a picture of the ROV 4W/3C LED (the new one) at
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176471
> 
> When I look at my TF 60X Xlamp, I find both LED looks almost the same except the wire is at 12 o'clock.



The 4W 3C and the TF are actually both made by the same company, Futailite.


----------



## applevision (Oct 5, 2007)

ampdude said:


> Here's some beamshots of the Rayovac 3C vs. the Pelican 7060. The Pelican looks brighter, but I'm not that impressed by either one.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2160351&postcount=52
> Hopefully the Lowe's lighter is brighter than these.




Hey ampdude, I'm curious to know: if you're not impressed by either of those two pretty formidable lights (especially the Pelican 7060 which is an impressive light cannon), which light _does_ impress you? I'm looking for a powerful new thrower in the under $100 range and so this new TF has really caught my attention.
oo:


----------



## eav2k (Oct 6, 2007)

Sigh, the Lowes at I-35 and Stassney in Austin has only the old TF lights. Does anyone know of a Lowes in Austin or nearby with the light? I would be willing to go as far as San Antonio. Thanks.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 6, 2007)

applevision said:


> Hey ampdude, I'm curious to know: if you're not impressed by either of those two pretty formidable lights (especially the Pelican 7060 which is an impressive light cannon), which light _does_ impress you? I'm looking for a powerful new thrower in the under $100 range and so this new TF has really caught my attention.
> oo:



WF-500


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, it looks like the new ones will come to my local Lowes only when the old model sells out-which doesn't look like it will happen any time soon. As another thread has discussed ,$29 for a small flashlight is still just too much for the average Lowes customer, who will just grab a cheaper (and bigger!-must be better!) Maglite right below it in the display. There have been the same four lux models in the store display for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2007)

ampdude said:


> WF-500


 
The L600 that you can get over at lighthound has a better bulb. 
Guess you'll be doing this over it....


----------



## Wired2Code (Oct 6, 2007)

For those in Austin, TX - I got mine today at this Loew's:

6400 BRODIE LANE
AUSTIN, TX 78745
(512) 895-5560
Fax: (512) 895-5563
M-SA 7-9, SU 8-7

They had about 6 of them out. 2 days ago they just had the Lux's, but all Cree lights now. Just double-check the "60x" label on the package.

Just now tried mine out (8:00pm) - it throws like a Mofo! Lights up trees at 100 yards. Very tight beam, but really enough side spill to use as a general purpose light, too. I'm going to smooth the rough edges off mine on my Scotchbrite wheel - no big deal, but certainly noticeable, especially on the double-hexagon anti-roll extrusion on the head.

Good luck to all you guys in Austin - you'll be happy with this one.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 6, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> The L600 that you can get over at lighthound has a better bulb.
> Guess you'll be doing this over it....




That's a good one too! 

Why is the bulb better?


----------



## ampdude (Oct 6, 2007)

Wired2Code said:


> For those in Austin, TX - I got mine today at this Loew's:
> 
> 6400 BRODIE LANE
> AUSTIN, TX 78745
> ...





Hmm... I may have to check back at Lowes later again this week to see if anything has changed. I'd like to know what kind of runtime this new light will have. I would rather have it in a 3C form factor personally for brightness and runtime reasons although the 2C's should be above the X-lamp's Vf for quite awhile of the run some boost circuit is probably necessary to keep it running once the batteries get down a bit.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 6, 2007)

The Lowes here in Olympia, WA. put out their display of 7 TaskForce 2-C Cree X-Lamp flashlights a couple days ago, so being curious, I bought a couple. I did like the original 3 watt Luxeon version, so why not.

A few observations:

DO NOT buy this light if you are a white wall hunter and like smooth, flawless beams.

DO NOT buy this light if you don't like collimating optics, focusing the light into a very tight beam. (Similar to Inova's TIROS).

Now, if you liked the original 3 watt Lux version, you are going to love this one. I sure do.

When picking out your light, be sure to look down into the center of the optic, into the little "tube", at the emitter (tiny yellow square of phosphur). Make sure it is centered in this little tube, otherwise you'll end up with an off-balance "wobbly" beam. (Common with optics).

Of my 2 lights, one is centered perfectly, while the other emitter is a little off, resulting in a "wobbly" beam. 

The light is very white and bright, emitting a perfect circle of light, with decent spill. Its hard to notice the spill, since most of the Cree's power is harnessed into that tight circle of light. But there is enough to navigate by. (Flash yourself in a mirror to notice the "blinding- assailant" capabilities). :duh2: 

This is a* spot light*, with tremendous throw for a 2-C light. It holds its own against my Malkoff/4-D/smooth. Which has about 8 times the power, and twice the voltage. 

Be sure to clean and lube the threads and o-rings, mine came a little dry.

Sure, the batteries rattle a little, just wrap some paper around them.

And the rubber grip is a little loose, nothing serious though. 

This light will make an excellent light for spotting house numbers, or street signs, etc.

For it's price-point, at $29.99, and available at a local brick and mortar, its a very decent light.

I just bought the Costco 12 pack of C-sized Duracells; I know I'll be using this light alot more than its older Luxeon cousin. 

Of course, as always, YMMV.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw them in my area Lowe's tonight and I _almost_ bought one. Does anyone know if they changed the driver electronics from the old version? I'm thinking of modding my older TF with a Cree since I have a spare one lying around.


----------



## Lightdude (Oct 6, 2007)

I checked a Lowes in a Philadelphia suburb and they only had the old version. I want the CREE!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2007)

ampdude said:


> That's a good one too!
> 
> Why is the bulb better?



It's a Phillips bulb that won't fit in the WF-500. I've heard that the bulb in the WF-500 is overdriven to the point where instaflash is a real probability. But the Phillips is supposed to be able to take the "punishment" without the risk or a much lower risk of instaflash. 

And to stay on topic...... A light such as the cree Task Force model seems like a good gift for non-flashaholics who would be more likely to use it, than a more expensive gift-light. 

(Key words being "more likely." Since some non-flashaholics won't even spend more than $5 for a Mini-Mag on sale).


----------



## KingGlamis (Oct 6, 2007)

Went to the closest Lowes today (Gilbert, AZ). They only had the old ones, no Crees at all. I would have bought one, but it sucks to be Lowes, because I may not bother going back for a long time (other lights can get my money).


----------



## lumenal (Oct 6, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I saw them in my area Lowe's tonight and I _almost_ bought one. Does anyone know if they changed the driver electronics from the old version? I'm thinking of modding my older TF with a Cree since I have a spare one lying around.


 
I don't know if the driver electronics are changed on the new Cree version, as the older Lux III version used a DC-DC boost circuit.

But I did try the older Lux III collimator on the new Cree, without success. It looked bad.

The difference in radiation patterns of the Cree vs. the Lux are very apparent, hence the newly designed optic for the mighty Cree.

Your TF mod may be successful if you install a Cree-specific optic.


----------



## vkan (Oct 7, 2007)

JohnR66 said:


> ... One interesting thing I've noticed with low batteries is at some point the regulator blinks off for a second and comes back on in a low output mode as if to extend operation. Try running it of a variable power supply and reduce voltage to see the effect. Not sure if the new one does this.
> 
> I checked one Lowes store around Dayton, OH and thay had a nice supply of the Luxeon ones. I've been wanting a Cree in a good thrower.
> John



Maybe this blink-then-lower-output thing is what I was seeing on my longer night bike ride last week. Seeing all these posts about the CREE lights not being in stock at stores, I gotta feel lucky to have gotten one. But then my office is just around the corner from CREE and maybe they suggested to the local Lowe's stores that they get the inventory updated .


----------



## DaveG (Oct 7, 2007)

Just picked up one also,as said it has good throw,but mine has a fair amount of side spill light.I have the 3 watt model and like this one more.Was going to pass on this one,with all the talk of a spot light,its no flood light for sure,but quite useable for my needs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 7, 2007)

lumenal said:


> I don't know if the driver electronics are changed on the new Cree version, as the older Lux III version used a DC-DC boost circuit.
> 
> But I did try the older Lux III collimator on the new Cree, without success. It looked bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lumenal. Since I'd have to dig for a suitable Cree optic, it's probably not worth it considering I can get a new one for $30.


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 7, 2007)

DaveG said:


> Just picked up one also,as said it has good throw,but mine has a fair amount of side spill light.I have the 3 watt model and like this one more.Was going to pass on this one,with all the talk of a spot light,its no flood light for sure,but quite useable for my needs.


 
Agreed. The beam Top to bottom is more useful then the first, much more throw, a larger hot spot, and twice the spill. This light has a Very nice beam, it is a thrower first but will be a perfect basic light for around the house. The Cree is used to the max a 2C light can. No one should be fearing that its a laser like beam, that comes from the fact of how well it throws when you see it for the first time but it has a very nice amount of side spill, not in a reflectors way of course but more than usable for everyday task and up close searching.


----------



## txmatt (Oct 7, 2007)

In the words of another forum I frequent, "This thread is worthless without pics (beamshots).




It's akin to "Thou shalt not mention ESPN Sports Reporter Erin Andrews without pics."


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 7, 2007)

lumenal said:


> I don't know if the driver electronics are changed on the new Cree version, as the older Lux III version used a DC-DC boost circuit.
> 
> But I did try the older Lux III collimator on the new Cree, without success. It looked bad.
> 
> ...


 
If your modding a Luxeon Task Force use the Seoul P4 it's like a luxeon in specs.

However with the new Cree out I'd just buy it, it's a lot better than a modded TF. My old one are now worthless when I compare the beams. State of the art is just that state of the art and the $29.95 Cree Task Force is a definite buy.


----------



## Birddog (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been reading this thread with interest. I'm not a flashaholic, just a bicyclist. How IYO, how would this light work for a bike light? I ride mostly paved country roads and some suburban lighted streets.
TIA,
Birddog


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure how you'd mount it. I'd say maybe just decent. With a bike you want a true spill light since your moving and really want to know whats in the next 20ft. The TFC(Task Force Cree) would light up the road 150-200 feet away and then have some side spill up close, while I love it for a base flashlight I'm not sure you couldn't do better for a bike light. It maybe could be effective if aimed at say 10-15ft down the road.


----------



## vkan (Oct 7, 2007)

Birddog said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest. I'm not a flashaholic, just a bicyclist. How IYO, how would this light work for a bike light? I ride mostly paved country roads and some suburban lighted streets.
> TIA,
> Birddog



I've used it for a few night rides and it makes a good bike light, though I still don't know what the usable runtime is yet. It's definitely bright enough for unlit country roads and even good enough on suburban lit streets that have those awful dark patches in between the street lighted areas where lesser lights are useless. Even though the beam is pretty narrow, it throws far enough that were the spot is, it's wide enough, and there's enough usable spill. Two of these together and you'd be golden.


----------



## Birddog (Oct 7, 2007)

> I've used it for a few night rides and it makes a good bike light, though I still don't know what the usable runtime is yet. It's definitely bright enough for unlit country roads and even good enough on suburban lit streets that have those awful dark patches in between the street lighted areas where lesser lights are useless. Even though the beam is pretty narrow, it throws far enough that were the spot is, it's wide enough, and there's enough usable spill. Two of these together and you'd be golden.



Thanks for the info. I've been using the 1 watt Luxeon as a back up and even used it for a primary one day and it's adequate, but barely. I'd suspect this would be super, esp considering the price. I was thinking maybe two would be nec. Several people on the bicycle subforum use double Fenix, is this better, worse, or about the same?

Supertorch, FYI, the Edmond store does not yet have them, I just was over there. Mounting is not really a problem unless they are very long. What are the dimensions pray tell?

Birddog


----------



## eav2k (Oct 7, 2007)

Wired2Code said:


> For those in Austin, TX - I got mine today at this Loew's:
> 
> 6400 BRODIE LANE
> AUSTIN, TX 78745
> ...



Thank you, Wired2Code, I picked one up. Seems nice; can't wait till dark to really try it out.


----------



## vkan (Oct 7, 2007)

Birddog said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been using the 1 watt Luxeon as a back up and even used it for a primary one day and it's adequate, but barely. I'd suspect this would be super, esp considering the price. I was thinking maybe two would be nec. Several people on the bicycle subforum use double Fenix, is this better, worse, or about the same?
> 
> Supertorch, FYI, the Edmond store does not yet have them, I just was over there. Mounting is not really a problem unless they are very long. What are the dimensions pray tell?
> 
> Birddog



It throws farther than the Fenix L2DCE with smooth reflector. I recently got my L2DCE back from Lighthound (thanks for the fast service!), swapping the smooth reflector for the textured reflector. I haven't tried it on a night ride yet. I think that the two lights are different enough beam-wise to complement each other well, with the Task Force light pointed far ahead and the Fenix closer in. The Task Force light is ~6.75" long, ~1.25" in diameter in the main body. Very beefy compared to the L2DCE.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 7, 2007)

Is anyone willing to pick these up and sell them to other members who either don't have a Lowe's nearby or don't live anywhere near a Lowe's? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Estapor (Oct 7, 2007)

Lightdude said:


> I checked a Lowes in a Philadelphia suburb and they only had the old version. I want the CREE!!!!


 
The Lowes in Maple Shade, NJ had a bunch of the new ones in. They we're right in front by the registers, above the Maglites.

If you factor in the $3 for tolls, and 7% tax in NJ, you're paying a bit more for the lights


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll have to check the Lowe's that's literally right across the street from my house. I was shining my P3D-RB100 on the back of the store tonight on my way back to work from "lunch." If they have them I would be glad to pick them up for someone for the cost of the light+tax+shipping (I can overnight via DHL for approx $5 ATM).


----------



## INF (Oct 8, 2007)

I walk my dog with this TF 3W/Xlamp. I agreed it is a good spot light. 
I used it for long range. For medium and short range, I prefer my 3AA Mag LED

I fancy the ROV 4W/3C. It used the same LED. With 1 more C cell may be brighter with longer runtime. It is cheaper and most attractive is its adjustable focus. I will keep looking for it in So Cal. 

:candle:


----------



## Burgess (Oct 8, 2007)

to *txmatt* --


Nice beamshot photos ! :naughty:


:twothumbs

_


----------



## GaryF (Oct 9, 2007)

Beer said:


> Just checked two Lowes in KC today.
> 
> N Kansas City has 0 of the two C lights.
> Liberty had 1 Lux and 0 Crees.
> ...




Lowes in Roeland Park had 6 Crees on the rack after I left with mine today. :twothumbs Beware not to grab the wrong ones, as there were also a couple of Lux's on the rack.

It's easily the best throwing led light I've used, displacing a couple of Fenix Crees for the title.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 11, 2007)

Just thought I would let everyone know that if their local Lowe's doesn't have the Cree version in stock and they can't wait (like me) that another Lowe's will ship one to your house. It cost me $70 total to have two of them shipped. This really isn't all that much more than paying for two of them in a store and then paying for tax.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 11, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know that if their local Lowe's doesn't have the Cree version in stock and they can't wait (like me) that another Lowe's will ship one to your house. It cost me $70 total to have two of them shipped. This really isn't all that much more than paying for two of them in a store and then paying for tax.


 

Good info, thanks for posting!


----------



## ampdude (Oct 12, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know that if their local Lowe's doesn't have the Cree version in stock and they can't wait (like me) that another Lowe's will ship one to your house. It cost me $70 total to have two of them shipped. This really isn't all that much more than paying for two of them in a store and then paying for tax.




I was thinking of doing this, but which SKU did you use? I could only find the old one listed on the site. Did you just call around to local stores?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 12, 2007)

ampdude said:


> I was thinking of doing this, but which SKU did you use? I could only find the old one listed on the site. Did you just call around to local stores?


 
What I did is call a store which I knew had the Cree version in stock (I called the Roeland Park store) and had someone in tools find the cree version and then I asked them if they could ship it to my local Lowes. The guy actually called me back and said he could ship it to my home address, which works even better for me since the closest Lowe's is over 50 miles away!


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 12, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> What I did is call a store which I knew had the Cree version in stock (I called the Roeland Park store) and had someone in tools find the cree version and then I asked them if they could ship it to my local Lowes. The guy actually called me back and said he could ship it to my home address, which works even better for me since the closest Lowe's is over 50 miles away!


 
...But you would have driven 50 miles to get it? Now that is true dedication :laughing:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 12, 2007)

JohnR66 said:


> ...But you would have driven 50 miles to get it? Now that is true dedication :laughing:


 
Your damn right I would have! :laughing:
When you live in a slightly rural area towns are far apart. The closest towns are around 50 miles in either direction. It's something that most people in my area have gotten used to, but for someone who lives in an urban area it probabley seems odd.


----------



## sandbasser (Oct 13, 2007)

If anybody in the Orange County area (So Cal) is interested. The new Lowes at Jamboree and Baranca (in Tustin / Irvine) has 4 of the 'new' version (they had 6 before i got there  ) and 2 of the 'old' version. Located by the checkout stands.


----------



## umberto (Oct 13, 2007)

has anyone compared this Task Force light to the Rayovac 4W 3C light?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 13, 2007)

umberto said:


> has anyone compared this Task Force light to the Rayovac 4W 3C light?


 
Nope, not yet! As soon as I get mine though I will do a review comparing it to the Rayovac 3C if someone hasn't already done one before then.


----------



## JAS (Oct 14, 2007)

Is there a SKU or something so that I can call a store near me and then they can check the computer and see if they have these in stock?


----------



## sandbasser (Oct 14, 2007)

JAS said:


> Is there a SKU or something so that I can call a store near me and then they can check the computer and see if they have these in stock?



Unfortunately, the SKU for both the OLD and the NEW lights are the same, 225285, I believe. You've really got to check the package, the NEW one definitely says 60x brighter in large white print on a red background (there's a picture of NEW the package in post #5 of this thread http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177033.


----------



## DanielG (Oct 14, 2007)

JohnR66 said:


> ...But you would have driven 50 miles to get it? Now that is true dedication :laughing:




I drove about 75 miles one way for two of them 

I had to go just under half that way anyway, but I was calling around to different Lowe's to see if any of them had the new version and there was one, so I went.

Oh, in case anyone's missed the other pic in the 2d page, this is the packaging with the Cree:


----------



## robo21 (Oct 14, 2007)

JAS said:


> Is there a SKU or something so that I can call a store near me and then they can check the computer and see if they have these in stock?


 
You can call and give the clerk the SKU and then have them physically look at the packaging to see if they have one that says 60X. The old Luxeon version did not have the 60X on the package. It did say Luxeon though.


----------



## Blackheart (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on looking for the 60X. I just got mine today at the Topeka Kansas Lowes store. I have been looking for them for quite a while and they finally had some today.


----------



## bicyclelightacademician (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought some of the Cree version ones in Gainesville Florida on Friday, at the store on Archer Road, but now they have only the Luxeon version left on the shelf. The other store on 13th Street didn't have any of the Cree version.

It was worth a 2800 mile flight to be able to buy a flashlight.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 15, 2007)

:drunk:


----------



## cjlandry (Oct 15, 2007)

Lowes in Corpus Christi, TX has seven in stock, as of 13:30 today. They moved the older version, which there are two of, off to the side. The new version has the gray packaging, while the older has two-tone black-fade-to-red packaging.

It's a nice light for $30.


----------



## 1011Tristar (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a few quetions about this light:

What is the runtime?
Is it regulated?
How does the output compare to the Inova T2 & T5?
Thanks.


----------



## green814 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a battery ? about this light IF my Lowe's ever gets any in!

How well does it run/work using rechargable Ni-Mh that are 1.2v since standard batteries are 1.5v? IF this was mention earlier in the post, I am sorry I missed it since I read almost every post on this light.

& If 2.4v isn't enough, would 3.6 be too much? I have thought about using this on my mtb bike & could maybe use a battery pack in a bottle cage.???? Unsure at this point IF it would work.

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## goodjob (Oct 17, 2007)

sandbasser said:


> If anybody in the Orange County area (So Cal) is interested. The new Lowes at Jamboree and Baranca (in Tustin / Irvine) has 4 of the 'new' version (they had 6 before i got there  ) and 2 of the 'old' version. Located by the checkout stands.


 
I checked out the Sunnyvale Lowe's in Northern California; they have a single Luexon (old version) on display. I asked a clerk about the new version, he was less than helpful. Maybe next week...


----------



## bicyclelightacademician (Oct 17, 2007)

*Homemade Handlebar Mount for 3W Cree LED Flashlight from Lowe's*

I designed and fabricated an inexpensive handlebar mount for the 3W Cree LED Flashlight from Lowe's. It uses hardware available at most any hardware store, and takes just a few minutes to make. It's based on steel conduit clamps. I think it will work best for the flashlight being beneath the bars. 

I have the details and photos up on the bicycle lighting web site, in the section on flashlights. 

Type "bicycle flashlight" into the Google Search Bar on the main Google page, then click on "I'm Feeling Lucky" and it'll take you directly there. 

Hope this helps someone, 

Steve 
"http://bicyclelighting.com" 
Or type "bicycle lighting" into Google, then click "I'm Feeling Lucky"


----------



## aeliv (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Homemade Handlebar Mount for 3W Cree LED Flashlight from Lowe's*

Flashlight newbie here. I purchased one (my 1st Cree) at the OKC Lowes off of Santa Fe and I-240. Minus the one I bought, there was a tray of the newer ones left.


----------



## applevision (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

Can anyone post some beamshots? I'm really interested in this light. I wish you could just order them online!


----------



## sims2k (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone taken lux reading and done runtime test on this light ? Thanks.


----------



## GaryF (Oct 18, 2007)

green814 said:


> How well does it run/work using rechargable Ni-Mh that are 1.2v since standard batteries are 1.5v?



I tried it with aa-c adapters and 2 Eneloop AA batteries - could see no difference in brightness vs the alkaline c cells.


----------



## rhedley (Oct 18, 2007)

I visited four different stores today, NO LUCK.

The employees are of no help, look at you as if you couldn't possibly know what you are talking about ...:ironic:


----------



## robo21 (Oct 18, 2007)

rhedley said:


> I visited four different stores today, NO LUCK.
> 
> The employees are of no help, look at you as if you couldn't possibly know what you are talking about ...:ironic:


 
I agree, the employees there couldn't care less about customer service.


----------



## Birddog (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rhedley* 

 
_I visited four different stores today, NO LUCK.

The employees are of no help, look at you as if you couldn't possibly know what you are talking about ...:ironic:_

I agree, the employees there couldn't care less about customer service.

The problem is.........you DO know more than they do. They have no idea when and if a new product will arrive at their stores. This is all controlled from NC. It's not about customer service, they just don't know, and in an average store that produces about $25 mill in annual sales, flashlights are a rather small component.

Birddog


----------



## voiceiptester (Oct 19, 2007)

I sent an email to LOWE'S Customer Care asking when this flashlight was going to be availabe for online purchase. They replied telling me that the nearest store manager was calling me and in fact he did. He told me that next wednesday it is going to be available in his store (south Miami).

I guess stores are going to be stocked with these flashlight soon.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 19, 2007)

Birddog said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhedley*
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wish you were right Birddog. But there is a component of my experience at Lowes that *is 100%* about customer service. I am no longer shopping for the light due to these experiences at Lowes and the fact that I have an ROV light ordered. 

The first store I contacted in Burbank, CA advised me that they had several flashlights in stock. I explained that there were 2 flashlights (old and new) with the same SKU # and asked if they could check stock. I was put on hold, of course, and waited and waited and waited. 8 minutes later I hung up and called back, put on hold again 5 minutes later I was told that they yes they had the light I was looking for in stock and that's all they had in stock. They reported that the flashlights *did* have the 60X on the package and did not say anything about Luxeon on the package. I drove the 30 mile round trip for nothing, they only had the Luxeon, older version. 

A few days later, I called the Pico Rivera, CA store because my employee was going there anyway. The lady who answered the phone was reluctant to get me to the proper department because she didn't know if she should transfer me to lighting, electrical or hardware. After waiting for 5 minutes on hold she came back on the line and I asked her if *she* could check the computer for the SKU #. She complied but told me, " we only have 3 on the computer, which probably means that we are out of stock, do you still want me to transfer you?" I told her, "yes please, I'd like to try because I have someone in the store that could pick up the light for me." Meanwhile my employee had completed his shopping long ago and was ready to leave and just waiting to see if the store personnel could locate the flashlight. All of the store personnel he had contacted directly had advised him that they did NOT have that flashlight. That's when he called me and I called them. 

Finally, I did get transferred to the lighting department and a rather nice store employee went looking for the lights and found the 3 remaining flashlights! They did have 3 after all. Unfortunately, they were the Luxeon versions. 

So yes, some stores in my experience do have substandard customer service. Employees who don't care, who are there to collect a paycheck and look for the path of least resistance. It's easier to tell a customer "The computer only shows 3, so we must be out of stock" than find the correct department or actually physically check stock.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 19, 2007)

voiceiptester said:


> I sent an email to LOWE'S Customer Care asking when this flashlight was going to be availabe for online purchase. They replied telling me that the nearest store manager was calling me and in fact he did. He told me that next wednesday it is going to be available in his store (south Miami).
> 
> I guess stores are going to be stocked with these flashlight soon.


 
That makes sense, the Luxeon version has been discontinued and the CREE will take its place. First they will sell off the old stock and replace it with the new.


----------



## Drundel (Oct 19, 2007)

If anyone is looking for the *Sportsman Xtreme™ *4W LED 3C Flashlight, see the thread below.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173383


----------



## umberto (Oct 19, 2007)

There's about 6 of them at the Lowes on rt 9 in Westborough Mass....I didn't buy one though as I am waiting for a comparison review of the Task Force compared to the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 19, 2007)

Lowes here on the east side of town are still selling the old Luxeon versions. The Lowes on the west side fo town have 6 of the Cree's in stock along with a couple of the older Luxeons. One thing I've noticed in the apearance of the actual lights is that the newer version with the Cree has a black ring around the top of the light near the lens. I didn't have any cash so I didn't pick one up. But will soon.


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 19, 2007)

Umberto thanks for the heads up since I live in the next town over from Westborough. Got to check them out now. Drove by Lowes but didn't stop in to check them out.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 19, 2007)

Not sure if it was brought up in this thread, but how does the brightness of this Task Force Light compare to a 3D cell MagLED? Throw and overall lumens?


----------



## robo21 (Oct 19, 2007)

Drundel said:


> If anyone is looking for the *Sportsman Xtreme™ *4W LED 3C Flashlight, see the thread below.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173383


 
I just received a Sportsman Xtreme 4W 3C today. It was shipped to me free of charge by ROV due to an order mixup last week. Talk about great customer service! Talk about a great light. I haven't had it outside at night yet, but so far in a dark hallway it appears to totally blow away my Terralux drop in, in my 3 D cell Maglite and it makes my US General Luxeon 3 C cell from Harbor Freight look absolutely anemic. 

The real test will be to see what it does outside, but I expect great bang for the buck from this light. And the customer service from ROV is vastly superior to anything that can be expected from Lowes. I forgot to mention this flashlight comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## EricTarini (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Umberto. What a great way to start the weekend!

I live in Framingham (MA) and have been stopping by the Lowe's here most nights on my way home from work for the past three weeks. After I saw your post at work, I confirmed that Framingham *still* doesn't have the Cree versions, and kept on driving to Westborough to pick one up. There were 6 Crees when I left there at 6:50 p.m., and also a couple of lonely 3W Luxeons on a lower shelf, sharing the the same item number, but with half the brightness. 

I can already hear the cries of "Beamshots! Beamshots!", which I unfortunately can't accommodate, but I also have the Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 4W 3C. My white ceiling bounce tests and the obligatory check-the-throw-across-the-yard-and-into-the-trees-from-the-back-door test show that the two are quite comparable. Of course, the 3 cells will have an advantage in runtime, but the out-of-box brightness is, for my specimens, anyway, indistinguishable. As others have reported, the Task Force has a slightly brighter hot spot that is evident in the throw, and the Rayovac has a bit more spill, but I really doubt that very many people would be dissatisfied with the throw of the Rayovac. When you're outside, it moves through distant trees like a searchlight.

Robo21, the Task Force also has a lifetime warranty - on the package insert it says, "If you are not happy with your purchase, simply return it along with your original sales receipt to any Lowe's store. We will repair it, replace it, or refund your money. See store for details." I'd guess that's pretty comparable to the Rayovac, and has the advantage that you can return it to the nearest brick-and-mortar Lowe's.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 19, 2007)

EricTarini said:


> Thanks for the tip, Umberto. What a great way to start the weekend!
> 
> I live in Framingham (MA) and have been stopping by the Lowe's here most nights on my way home from work for the past three weeks. After I saw your post at work, I confirmed that Framingham *still* doesn't have the Cree versions, and kept on driving to Westborough to pick one up. There were 6 Crees when I left there at 6:50 p.m., and also a couple of lonely 3W Luxeons on a lower shelf, sharing the the same item number, but with half the brightness.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for posting Eric. I'm grateful for the comparison between the Task Force and the Rayovac. :twothumbs
I didn't mean to make it sound like the Lowes did NOT have a lifetime warranty, I was just stating that the ROV did. If you read my other post where I outlined my horror story experience attempting to find a new CREE Task Force light you will understand why I don't have one. In a nutshell, I just got fed up with the horrific, low quality of customer service at the 2 Lowes stores where I attempted to purchase the light. 

Maybe when this flashlight is plentiful in my local stores, I may consider getting one. Until then it is simply too frustrating and wasteful of my time.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 19, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I put up a full review comparing the Taskforce 2C Cree and the Rayovac 3C Cree in the review section. Here's a link:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177915


----------



## Drundel (Oct 19, 2007)

robo21 said:


> I just received a Sportsman Xtreme 4W 3C today. It was shipped to me free of charge by ROV due to an order mixup last week. Talk about great customer service! Talk about a great light. I haven't had it outside at night yet, but so far in a dark hallway it appears to totally blow away my Terralux drop in, in my 3 D cell Maglite and it makes my US General Luxeon 3 C cell from Harbor Freight look absolutely anemic.



Please be sure and post up. I bought two, one for me and one for a gift. I still might get a Lowes 2C just because it will fit in my ATV easier, but I might have to buy some more ROV for x-mas gifts.

Hopefully it uses a [FONT=VERDANA, ARIAL, HELVETICA][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]52.1mm lens so I can put in my UCL® Lens.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## robo21 (Oct 20, 2007)

Drundel said:


> Please be sure and post up. I bought two, one for me and one for a gift. I still might get a Lowes 2C just because it will fit in my ATV easier, but I might have to buy some more ROV for x-mas gifts.
> 
> Hopefully it uses a [FONT=VERDANA, ARIAL, HELVETICA][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]52.1mm lens so I can put in my UCL® Lens.[/FONT][/FONT]


 
The Rayovac has a more useful beam than my Terralux/Maglite. Even better than both is the 2 mode CREE from Kaidomain. It is far more compact, runs on either 2 RCR 123's or 18650 batteries (both rechargeable) or primaries, offering a wide array of power choices. 

Link: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2779

The KD CREE is 6/10's the length and a quarter of the weight (estimated) so if size/weight are considerations then it's the way to go. It offers low and high modes. If runtime and commonly available C cells are more desireable then go with the Rayovac 4W or the Task Force.


----------



## applevision (Oct 20, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I put up a full review comparing the Taskforce 2C Cree and the Rayovac 3C Cree in the review section. Here's a link:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177915



adirondackdestroyer, you ROCK!:rock:

Thank you so much for coming through!!

Also, just to remind, there is a head to head between the Pelican 7060 and the Ray-O-Vac 3C Cree here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2160351&postcount=52


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 20, 2007)

By Crom, quit shipping your old Lux lights to all our Lowe's stores! It seems just about all of them have BOXES of the old models laying around.


----------



## Lightdude (Oct 20, 2007)

I checked a local Lowes here in a suburb of Philly and no cree lights.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 20, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I put up a full review comparing the Taskforce 2C Cree and the Rayovac 3C Cree in the review section. Here's a link:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177915


 
:twothumbs


----------



## electrothump (Oct 22, 2007)

I picked one up at the Lowes in Danville KY. They had the lux models behind the newer cree. That's kinda bad for them, but good for the customer. I haven't had time to compare the new one with my old one yet. But, I can tell you that it puts out plenty of nice white light. 

DN


----------



## Bolster (Oct 22, 2007)

None available in Torrance CA. Only the old 3xAAA 1-watt, 45 lumens available here.


----------



## Estapor (Oct 22, 2007)

Lightdude said:


> I checked a local Lowes here in a suburb of Philly and no cree lights.


 
The Lowes in Maple Shade (just over the Betsy Ross Bridge) had 4 of them next to the register as of 3:00 this afternoon (they had five, but of course I HAD to get one )


----------



## Templar223 (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome light.

Got a pair of them about two weeks ago at the Lowes in Champaign, IL.

John


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 22, 2007)

That reminds me. I _did_ run across new-er 1Watt lights (I assume because it has the grey/red packaging) except it was still a Lux model rated at 45 lumens, instead of 75 as shown on the bottom of the 3watt's packaging. What gives?:shrug:


----------



## INF (Oct 24, 2007)

Tonight I build a AA to C converter.

1, Get a 1/2" dia by 4" long PCV riser from Homedepot. The one used for the springler system. Bar code 046878380844. It cost $0.56 before tax. Better bring you AA to make sure it fit especially some rechargable AA is a little bit bigger. 
2, Cut 1/2" off to make sure it would not touch anything inside the TF. 
3, Wrap some duct tape around the PCV riser such that the riser can stay firmly inside the TF. 
4, Insert the AA batteries and it works. The AAs fit in the PCV riser better than the Cs fit in the TF. You can change the AAs without removing the converter.

The +ve contact of the TF is a spring that contacts the metal area around the pointed +ve contact of the battery but not the pointed +ve contact. If your rechargable battery is insulated up the the pointed +ve contact, it may not work. I wrapped the spring (the +ve end that is right behind the LED) with aluminum foil and my Energizer rechargeables work. Be careful, don't let the aluminum foil touchs the TF body unless you want a TF warmer. It is nice for cold weather though. 

My 59 cents+duct tape converter works in my 2C Maglite too.


----------



## Dobbler (Oct 25, 2007)

Still not on shelves out here in Oregon...


----------



## rhedley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been to FIVE LOWES STORES here in Central Fla. Can't find one new light !:mecry:


----------



## Burgess (Oct 25, 2007)

to *INF* --


Thank you for the detailed instructions.


:twothumbs

_


----------



## Dobbler (Oct 26, 2007)

Y'all might be interested in this deal:

$10 off $25 at Lowes


----------



## blackwaterstout (Oct 26, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> Y'all might be interested in this deal:
> 
> $10 off $25 at Lowes


 
Sweet!!

THanks.


----------



## Dobbler (Oct 26, 2007)

Even better if they had the dang lights in stock anywhere!!!


----------



## jayflash (Oct 26, 2007)

No $10 for me as the site did not work in spite of all correct fields.


----------



## VidPro (Oct 26, 2007)

News at 11 man discovers optics (cue 2001 space odesy music)
next week tune in for , man discovers optics that also focus.


----------



## sbrody (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had my first Task Force for about a month and when I got my $10 off coupon, i couldn't resist going for a second. I tried a brand new Lowes in Delaware and could not believe a brand new store didn't have it! They had nothing but old Luxeon models! I went back to Deptford, NJ where i got my first, and luckily, i snagged the last one hidden behind the new pack of Luxeons. Sorry if anyone was hiding it for themselves! :mecry:I found it. Good luck to those still searching. This light is great!


----------



## Newuser01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> Y'all might be interested in this deal:
> 
> $10 off $25 at Lowes



The promotion is dead. Thanks any ways.....


----------



## sbrody (Oct 26, 2007)

I got my $10 gift card for having a Lowes card. I suppose they sent it to me since I have not used the Lowes card in a while and they wanted to give me incentive for spending money. This one was $10 off any purchase and was good until Nov 4th or 7th. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 26, 2007)

INF said:


> Tonight I build a AA to C converter.


+1 sounds great, and that goes double for the price! :thumbsup:


----------



## coolio (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been to 2 Lowe's in N. Virginia and they still don't have this light . These are the Alexandria one and the one in Manassas. They still only have the old ones. If anyone has seen it in the DC area, let me know.


----------



## green814 (Oct 27, 2007)

Jackpot!

After checking both Lowe's in my area with no success, I had to take a trip to Detroit today. The FIRST store I called on the way back had 3 flashlights!!!!!

Can't wait for night time!
Chris


----------



## vkan (Oct 28, 2007)

The West Raleigh store in NC has plenty of the CREE version, but it looks like the LED lottery is alive and well with these lights. 

I bought a second one yesterday and as nice as I thought the first one I bought was (except for the flaky switch), this second one blows it away in brightness and whiteness of the light (or maybe it's really more blue/purple-ish, making the greenness of the others stand out?). The first Task Force light I got was less green than my Fenix L2D CE. The second TF light I got makes that first TF light look pukey green by comparison, and has a larger AND brighter spot with less spill. 

The switch on the second TF light doesn't rattle at all (though the batteries still do), so that could explain the flickery-ness I had with the first one as a bike light on bumpy roads. So of course I went back today and returned my first one to exchange for a third. Of course, it turns out this third one is no better than the first one, both in terms of color, brightness and switch rattling. :-( So I think I'm just going to return it rather than continuing to play the lottery. 

The bottom line is out of three of the TF CREE lights I bought, one is great, the other two are only "pretty good" (by comparison to that one great one), with at least one of those two having a flaky switch. (and yes, I made sure all three were the CREE lights rather than the Luxeon III one)


----------



## robo21 (Oct 28, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> Y'all might be interested in this deal:
> 
> $10 off $25 at Lowes


 
Promotion has ended. :sigh:


----------



## green814 (Oct 28, 2007)

I forgot to mention I picked mine up at the NEW Lowe's in Rochester, Mi if anyone nearby is looking for one. They had 1 left as of yesterday late morning.

I am pretty happy with it. Didn't have a lot of time to play with the new light, but impressed for the price so far!

*OK you modding, machining guru's!!!!*

Do you guys think a "cap" could be made for this light to fit on the head when you unscrew the "barrel" where the batteries are? I think this would make a GREAT bike helmet light run with a battery pack since the "head" of the flashlight is small & light! & has great light output.

IF this question should be asked elsewhere, please let me know!

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## sims2k (Oct 29, 2007)

I found about a dozen of these at the Findlay, OH Lowes yesterday after calling and visiting five other Lowes round northwest Ohio. I also picked up the ROV from Menards from the same town.


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Oct 29, 2007)

the 10 of 25 is not dead yet.
Follow here to get your coupon.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 29, 2007)

spider-cricket-hater said:


> the 10 of 25 is not dead yet.
> Follow here to get your coupon.


 
Awesome, thank you. I tried clicking on the other link above and it indicated "Promotion Ended."


----------



## Scott_T (Oct 29, 2007)

I made sure to forward that address to all the people who buy me xmas presents too


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 29, 2007)

spider-cricket-hater said:


> the 10 of 25 is not dead yet.
> Follow here to get your coupon.


 

Nice took all of 2 minutes for me to get $10 off, address and email is all thats is needed, discount prints on your printer. Don't let it expire, Print it up now it's good till 12/30 07.


----------



## umberto (Oct 29, 2007)

done,,,.....thanks!


----------



## MstrHnky (Oct 29, 2007)

sims2k said:


> I found about a dozen of these at the Findlay, OH Lowes yesterday after calling and visiting five other Lowes round northwest Ohio. I also picked up the ROV from Menards from the same town.



how do the two compare? i just picked up the new task force from lowes in rochester, ny (henrietta location). this is my first LED flashlight as i'm new to the forums. i want to know how the rayovac 4W does because the task force has a life time warranty, so i can take it back if the rayovac is better.

pictures would be nice. i'm interested in throw the most. brightness is important, too. focus is important, but not a necessity.

in any case, it blows the crap out of my previous Mag 3 cell incandescent. it's brighter, whiter (duh), and lights up the surrounding area better. the only thing i don't like is that you can't stand it on end. if the rayovac sportman can do that, i might have to make the switch.

now i need to find a nice small LED (Mag 2AA size) for the glove compartment in my truck.


----------



## Canuke (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw crap, picked one up last night at the Simi Valley CA Lowes and found out about the promo now ;(

Anyhow, not too bad, if a bit rattley. Total output as measured by the bounce-off-ceiling comparo test (aim both lights at white ceiling, flash one light on and off while the other is on to see which light's total bounce is "dominant"; non-scientific, but good for comparison) seems to be the same as my Seoul P4-USVOI modded Hokus Fokus. Oddly, the hot spot sems less powerful than the Coast, but I figure it's because the TaskForce has some spill to it.

That's with 3xAA Nimh's in the Fokus, and the new Duracell alkaline C's in the Taskforce. I've not yet tried it with rechargeables.


----------



## MstrHnky (Oct 29, 2007)

Canuke said:


> That's with 3xAA Nimh's in the Fokus, and the new Duracell alkaline C's in the Taskforce. I've not yet tried it with rechargeables.



what's a good power for rechargables for this size and how much do they cost? i'm just getting in to this hobby, so it's all foreign to me.

if all goes well, i'll have 1 - Mag 3 D cell and 2 - Mag 2AA lights to mess with.


----------



## pirinst (Oct 31, 2007)

*Got mine yesterday at Clackamas Lowes in PortlandOR*

For the price an excellent throw. It compares in brightness to my
150 lumen Gerber Incan which is a much better quality light buildwise
(hence the double cost over the Taskforce)

Has a tighter spot than the Gerber incan. 

I don't particularly care for the reverse clicky but that's what comes with it. 

Would say that LEDs are now at the bridgepoint of most incans and with
the more powerful and more efficient crees on the way will bypass in
brightness most incans not counting the super bright and HIDs. 

Been waiting a YEAR for a cree light to show up in the stores. It's been
a long wait.


----------



## john46268 (Oct 31, 2007)

I put several X's of scotch tape over the lens to get more side spill and it helps quite a bit but its still mostly throw


----------



## wwglen (Oct 31, 2007)

I got mine.

I looked at 5 lowes and finally found one. It was in the back of the display with a bunch of old ones and turned BACKWARDS.

If I got someones hidden stash, too bad.

The package is a little smaller than the old one and with it backwards I didn't think it was the same item but I checked it out anyway.

Mne has a slightly off center emitter which makes the spot a little blotchy but it throws almost as good as my 2-C mag light modded to three "123" cells.

Larger hot spot, more spill and white.

I like it and it has PLENTY of spill for outside walking once you stop looking at the spot.

I wouldn't have goten it at the $30 price but for $20 it is great.

wwglen


----------



## f22shift (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone score one in ny?


----------



## MstrHnky (Oct 31, 2007)

f22shift said:


> anyone score one in ny?



depends where in ny you mean. rochester, ny, then yes. lowes in henrietta had a bunch. but the store in webster had the old model on the shelf.


----------



## rp42995 (Oct 31, 2007)

f22shift said:


> anyone score one in ny?



Poughkeepsie NY has a bunch


----------



## sgtgeo (Oct 31, 2007)

I picked one up today after trying two other Lowes in Raleigh, NC. Found it at the store on Lynn Rd. off 70

Amazing for the price and STUPIDLY easy to upgrade. unscrew the bezel and the whole star is just sitting in a countersunk hole with the two leads soldered on. looks as if you could install the latest greatest emitter in about 5 minutes even with lame soldering skills


----------



## robo21 (Oct 31, 2007)

spider-cricket-hater said:


> the 10 of 25 is not dead yet.
> Follow here to get your coupon.


 
It seems that Lowe's has shut down that link. I got one but my brother wanted to get one and is now unable to get the discount.


----------



## Dobbler (Nov 1, 2007)

Still none in the Pacific NW. Tried a couple of stores in the Seattle area and none have it here in the Portland area.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like i got my Lowes $10 off coupon

JUST in time ! :naughty:

:twothumbs
_


----------



## audiomagnate (Nov 2, 2007)

Total newb, here, although I played around with LEDs decades ago when they were new. Anyway, I couldn't believe this thread went on for eight pages with no outdoor beamshots. I'll do that tonight, but here are some shots taken in my light controlled home theater. First is the my freshly Nite Ize modified Mini Maglite with two freshly charged NiCads, second is the new Lowes Task Force that is the subject of this thread and third is both together. The lights were 10 feet from the screen.


----------



## stinky (Nov 2, 2007)

Bought two (I'm a noob). One significantly brighter than the other. Returned/swapped dimmer one at store and got another one that was still dimmer. Didn't want to rip through their whole inventory, so I have one insanely bright and one just bright.

Both blow away my 3watt Maglite (not much of a challenge, actually).


----------



## Melven (Nov 2, 2007)

Has anyone managed to score one in Utah? I checked 2 Lowes and they only had the old ones.


----------



## audiomagnate (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in Grand Junction, Colorado, 24 miles from the Utah Border. We get lots of Utah shoppers here, and not just at the liquor stores. Our Lowes had three, now they have one. Can't wait till it gets dark, I'm going to walk my great dane with this baby.


----------



## SafetyBob (Nov 2, 2007)

Not sure of exact location, but my parents visiting relatives in Elgin, Illinios scored 5 of them for me!! In the mail.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Nov 2, 2007)

There is a brand new Lowe's at:
2500 PARK AVENUE
TUSTIN, CA 92782
(714) 913-2663

where they had (5) in stock. I snagged one and do like it. Nice and white, throws like a cannon. 

Anyone try one of these on NiMH cells yet?


----------



## sims2k (Nov 3, 2007)

Bought two of these...one is dimmer than the other but works with no problem. Second light is very bright but turns off by itself when I used it during my evening walks...each time I swing the light as I walk it turns off. So I will return both this weekend to the store and exchange them for another two.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 3, 2007)

cd-card-biz said:


> There is a brand new Lowe's at:
> 2500 PARK AVENUE
> TUSTIN, CA 92782
> (714) 913-2663
> ...



Ya, I would like to know this, especially since the low self discharge C's and D's are finally here.


----------



## GradeMaker (Nov 3, 2007)

Anybody had luck locating in Chicago - I've been hitting the Lowe's in Lincolnwood weekly and tried the Brickyard location 2 weeks ago. Nada.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 3, 2007)

ampdude said:


> Ya, I would like to know this, especially since the low self discharge C's and D's are finally here.


 
Really? I didn't know that. Time to get some C's for the TaskForce and 6 D's for use in one of those FiveMega 700 lumen bi-pin Mags.


----------



## kennieyk (Nov 3, 2007)

I just picked up one ,,, way brighter then my fenix l2d and 3 watt maglites ! I just wish I could find a nice set of rechargables for it .. 
I might have to pick up a few more of these lights as spares and gifts .. 
Very awesome light for the money .


----------



## MstrHnky (Nov 3, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Bought two of these...one is dimmer than the other but works with no problem. Second light is very bright but turns off by itself when I used it during my evening walks...each time I swing the light as I walk it turns off. So I will return both this weekend to the store and exchange them for another two.



it seems like a lot of people are saying that they've bought two lights and one is brighter than the other. are there any distinguishing factors of the "dimmer" lights? 

would it be possible for someone to show beamshots of both LTF's, the brighter and the dimmer?

this was my first LED light, so i have no idea how bright mine is, that is to say, if mine is a bright or "dim" LTF. i don't want to buy another just to see which is brighter and then return the other because it seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 3, 2007)

MstrHnky said:


> it seems like a lot of people are saying that they've bought two lights and one is brighter than the other. are there any distinguishing factors of the "dimmer" lights?
> 
> would it be possible for someone to show beamshots of both LTF's, the brighter and the dimmer?
> 
> this was my first LED light, so i have no idea how bright mine is, that is to say, if mine is a bright or "dim" LTF. i don't want to buy another just to see which is brighter and then return the other because it seems to be hit or miss.


 
Just thought I would mention that I bought two of these and they were the exact same brightness. I wouldn't tell which was which when doing ceiling bounce tests or beamshots.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday my local lowes only had 1 older model left and today, Viola! 6 Cree versions. So I couldn't resist and picked one up. It's very bright indeed and has nice throw. 

Two dislikes however.......
As other people have already mentioned, the machining seems good but switch seems a little cheap. And the battery slosh around inside. Oh, and that rubber coating is lose and rotates. Not bad for $30, but not perfect.


----------



## robo21 (Nov 3, 2007)

MstrHnky said:


> it seems like a lot of people are saying that they've bought two lights and one is brighter than the other. are there any distinguishing factors of the "dimmer" lights?
> 
> would it be possible for someone to show beamshots of both LTF's, the brighter and the dimmer?
> 
> this was my first LED light, so i have no idea how bright mine is, that is to say, if mine is a bright or "dim" LTF. i don't want to buy another just to see which is brighter and then return the other because it seems to be hit or miss.


 
I bought 3 of them and 2 were good the third was awful. It had a very ringy bluish/dim beam with lots of ugly artifacts and it looked unfocused. I tried different batteries to no avail. There seems to be unit to unit variations.


----------



## tvman (Nov 3, 2007)

No cree versions in my area yet. I had to use my $10 off $25 which expires 11-4 on some more cfls. They had 2 4pk 13w cfls - buy one get one free - for $8. I would probably lose my $10 off if I tried to take them back and do an exchange when the crees arrive.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 3, 2007)

Many of you are saying it is way brighter than a 3watt led maglite (no surprise), However does the Task Force out throw the mag?


----------



## vkan (Nov 3, 2007)

cd-card-biz said:


> There is a brand new Lowe's at:
> 2500 PARK AVENUE
> TUSTIN, CA 92782
> (714) 913-2663
> ...



I use mine with Duracell 2650 mAh AA cells in C-cell adapters. I don't know what the runtime is like with these, but they seem to work fine for my ~40 minute commute home by bicycle. As far as telling the good ones from the bad, I don't think you can tell just by looking at them. However, of the three I've had, the two "bad" ones with the green tint and poorly focused light also have rattling switches. The one good one, which I kept, with a larger, whiter spot has a switch that doesn't rattle. So maybe if you hold the blister pack such that you keep the batteries from moving and hold the light tight and give it a good shake, if it makes noise, try another one. If it's quiet, give it a try. At worst if it's not to your liking, you can return it (oh, and folks in the store who see you shaking blister packs of flashlights might think you're a freak .


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 4, 2007)

blackwaterstout said:


> Yesterday my local lowes only had 1 older model left and today, Viola! 6 Cree versions. So I couldn't resist and picked one up. It's very bright indeed and has nice throw.
> 
> Two dislikes however.......
> As other people have already mentioned, the machining seems good but switch seems a little cheap. And the battery slosh around inside. Oh, and that rubber coating is lose and rotates. Not bad for $30, but not perfect.



I ditched the rubber sleeve and did a simple wrap with black 550 cord. the relief cut for the sleeve is the perfect depth for the 550 cord to be just slightly higher then the rest of the handle area. Also added a few O-rings for no reason toher then i had them sitting around. Here is a quick pic


----------



## INF (Nov 4, 2007)

Please read my hint on building your own AA to C converter at page 7. 
As stated, the +ve contact of the TF is a spring that touches the conductive area around the +ve pointed contact of the battery and not the pointed contact. IF the battery you use is insulated up to the +ve pointed contact, you have to mod the spring or use other batteries like DURACELL C . I think the spring contact also act as a heat sink that pass the heat to the battery. 

With AA NiMH, the initial brightness is same as C. It last for about 45 mins. It then dimmed and continue useable for another 1.5+ hrs.

When I first use the AA rechargable, I have a hard time to figure out why it works sometime and not works the other time. The spring contact under the LED is the culprit.


----------



## lumenal (Nov 4, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> Still none in the Pacific NW. Tried a couple of stores in the Seattle area and none have it here in the Portland area.


 
Not true. The Lowes in Olympia, WA. has already gone through a rack of these Taskforce Cree lights; I bought 2 of them. And Oly is smack dab in the Pacific NW.

FWIW:

Both of my lights are very white and bright.

There is battery rattle. Wrap paper around batteries = problem solved.

One has a lop-sided hotspot, the other is perfectly round. 

The perfectly round one has the emitter perfectly centered in the center "tube" of the optic. Look close and you'll see.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Nov 4, 2007)

Since I'm not a die hard flashlight collector like most of you I'll probaly return mine. It's very bright and all but I think I have more use for more compact AA flashlights.

If any of you guys want it I'll sell it to you for my cost plus shipping, otherwise I think it's going back.

Unfortunately I read this stuff and get caught up in it when I know I really can't afford it..............


----------



## vkan (Nov 4, 2007)

INF said:


> ... When I first use the AA rechargable, I have a hard time to figure out why it works sometime and not works the other time. The spring contact under the LED is the culprit.



It's kinda strange--when I got my first light, it worked fine with AA in C adapters. Same with the second and third lights. Then suddenly they stopped working with this config, even though the 2xAA set is longer than a 2xC set. I finally realized that, as you noted, it's the darned springy contact in the head vs. the tiny button on the cells. I put a little disc magnet from lighthound on the cell and now it works reliably.


----------



## wabio (Nov 4, 2007)

The Lowes in San Diego near Qualcomm has about 5 of them.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 5, 2007)

No luck at Tigard, OR and Keizer, OR Lowe's. Both had a fresh shelf of the Luxeon version.


----------



## Dobbler (Nov 5, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> No luck at Tigard, OR and Keizer, OR Lowe's. Both had a fresh shelf of the Luxeon version.



Same here. I checked those two, plus Hillsboro. NADA


----------



## eav2k (Nov 5, 2007)

cd-card-biz said:


> There is a brand new Lowe's at:
> 2500 PARK AVENUE
> TUSTIN, CA 92782
> (714) 913-2663
> ...



I have been using mine with Powerex 5000 mAh nimh cells since I got the flashlight a few weeks back. It is just as bright with the nimh cells as with the regular c's. I've not tested the runtime, but they do go over 20 min. with no dimming.


----------



## SafetyBob (Nov 5, 2007)

Just got my package of 5 from Chicago area where folks looked around and found them. Compared to old one Luxeon 3W, the difference is amazing, however, I need to get some new, identical batteries for each one and compare. The cree version has a very strong center throw with a lot of side spill. At 20 feet, the center bright area is around a foot. 

Bob E.


----------



## umberto (Nov 5, 2007)

I've heard that Advance Auto parts has the similar light....has anyone seen that and is it a Cree?....their website shows a Luxeon...how does one know if it has been changed to a Cree?


----------



## hockman4357 (Nov 5, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> No luck at Tigard, OR and Keizer, OR Lowe's. Both had a fresh shelf of the Luxeon version.


Same is true at Roseburg, OR Lowe's. A new batch of the Luxeon version was just put on the shelf. As slow as the Luxeon version sells, it will be 6 months before the "CREE" version is available.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 6, 2007)

Oregon:

 *YAY*
Delta Park 2579 (might check) 

 *Nay, checked in person*
Keizer 2619
Tigard 1108
Hlsbr 1558

*Not checked*
Salem 1600 
Clackamas Cty 1824 
Vcvr,WA 1632 
McMinnville 1693


----------



## sims2k (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it even worth modding this light ? It is bright as it is now. Wonder if the Dealextreme Q5 star will work in this one. Would it makes any significant change in brightness..or throw ?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 7, 2007)

Good question, especially since I have both as well! Looks awfully easy though.


----------



## Dobbler (Nov 7, 2007)

These look to have P4's in them... there are only 3 lead wires. I'm unimpressed with the build quality, but dang these are bright. They rival my Tiablo T9 -- not as bright of a hotspot, but much bigger hotspot. Definitely out throws my Lumapower M1-Rebel 100.


----------



## Joshatdot (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone in the Pacific NW seen these in stores yet?


----------



## hookoo (Nov 7, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> Still none in the Pacific NW. Tried a couple of stores in the Seattle area and none have it here in the Portland area.





Handlobraesing said:


> Oregon:
> Who wants to call around and ask? SKU is 225285. Ask for marking 60x brighter and absence of word Luxeon on front.
> *Nay, checked in person*
> Keizer 2619
> ...





Just picked one up today in Portland @ the Delta Park Lowes


----------



## mechBgon (Nov 7, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> Anyone in the Pacific NW seen these in stores yet?


 
The Spokane store on Sprague Avenue had them on the shelves in the front of the store when I was down there a week ago.


----------



## lumenal (Nov 7, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> Anyone in the Pacific NW seen these in stores yet?


 
The Olympia Lowes has already gone through their first display rack of 7 Cree lights. (I bought two).

I was there today, and there is a second display of TF Cree lights.

Three have already been sold - there are still 4 left in the display.

(Thats 10 TF Cree lights sold in under 3 weeks - perhaps John Q. Public is becoming enlightened?) :wave:


----------



## IamOnFire (Nov 8, 2007)

The Madison, MS Lowe's got theirs in either yesterday or today, just FYI.


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 8, 2007)

Oregoons - try the Clackamas store, too. 

On a side note - I discovered today that my light had gotten turned on in the belt holster (probably banged it against the armrest sitting down) - dunno if it was 5 minutes or an hour - definitely long enough that the entire body was quite warm.  Guess it's good to know there's at least a halfway decent thermal path.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not too impressed. Throw is comparable to the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon and it's just as bid and heavier.

The total output with fresh batteries is noticeably more with ceiling bounce. Not like OMG this puts the SL 4AA to shame bright.


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 9, 2007)

You sure you didn't end up with some joker who returned the LuxIII model inside a CREE package? (either that, or you got a dud) Mine's considerably brighter than my Gen1 XO3 (which I figure to be at least equiv to a ProPoly 4AA). Shooting at my neighbor's tree (about 100 ft away) my Bolt 2AA doesn't really light it up, the X03 lights it up barely, and the Task Force significantly more so.

My expectation would be that at range the CREE's brighter and with a larger hotspot then the ProPoly, but I don't have one to compare. (the only ProPoly I have is the much maligned 7-LED model) 

For reference, this is my TF vs the Bolt 2AA at about 25-30'






(admittedly, the Bolt 2AA is more floody than the ProPoly, so YMMV. It's the only comparo shot I had)


----------



## robo21 (Nov 9, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> I'm not too impressed. Throw is comparable to the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon and it's just as bid and heavier.
> 
> The total output with fresh batteries is noticeably more with ceiling bounce. Not like OMG this puts the SL 4AA to shame bright.


 
It sounds like you might have ended up with a lottery loser flashlight. Out of 3 I purchased, one of them had a very weak output, poor tint and a ringy hotspot. Maybe do an exchange?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 9, 2007)

Could someone do a side by side with a Fenix L2D-CE?

and...who doesn't like photos? I won't bore you with a 7,000 word essay, but I'll post 7 photos.
We're supposed to be light specialist and there's no excuse for these poorly exposed photos, but I was lazy. 
In package:






The head assembly with the lens assembly removed:





Cree X-Lamp





Head assembly tear down. hat greyish green paper is part of the light. It sits between the aluminum base and the driver circuit. It's like film coated paper.





Burr. Quality is.. typical of the Task Force line of products.





TIR lens. The LED's dome goes into the cavity and the rim of the LED base press against the rim of the cavity on lens. Instead of relying on accurate machining to ensure positioning of LED with respect to lens, the LED assembly is spring loaded and the lens press down on it. 





switch assembly disassembled


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 9, 2007)

That's the first WHITE colored Star I've seen, not sure what it means. I'm loving mine more and more, it's exactly what a $29.95 light should be. I'm not worried about babying it and the throw will impress even flasholholics and the spill is way more than initially thought and has true functionality. I have my $10 coupon just waiting for the next time I head that way. I wanted to get one for each of my four brothers for Xmas but with a second one for me that's $150 more out of my pocket but I would have my Xmas shopping done early. Anyway the light rocks for the cash simple as that. Nubys head out to Lowe's the danger here is that when you do spend some real money on upper end lights you may be disappointed when you turn them on after you've used to the TaskForce. I'm starting to look at the Q5 upgrade since its so cheap and may put out 30% to 40% more light, that's a nice little bump on an already powerhouse little unit. If theres something after the Q5(I thought I read something about a V) I'd just wait for it even if its a year because the light is great as is. Also is the Q5vf going to limit the increase in brightness with this unit I don't think so at all but not sure really.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not sure of its quality of regulation though. I'm really liking my Task Force 3AAA 1w luxeon that I modded with cyan LED though.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 9, 2007)

There will be a 1 watt Cree TaskForce 3xAAA in time I just haven't seen it. But if you look at the package of the TaskForce Xlamp Cree it compares the 3 watt version to the 75 lumen's of the 1 watt Xlamp on the front, it's just not out yet. But I will be buying one for sure since is will 99% be under $20 and will throw as good as the original TaskForce 3W luxeon.


----------



## anon (Nov 9, 2007)

I just picked up one of these tonight. I'm not a flashlight snob (yet).

Is this definitely the best flashlight for $30? Seems pretty bright to me.


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 9, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> That's the first WHITE colored Star I've seen, not sure what it means.


That's exactly what I had thought looking at Handlo's pics. The star in mine is basically identical to this pic from Jefff's ROV thread:






It looks like they've sourced from multiple vendors or something? I'll be curious to know if the "white" star models are consistently unimpressive compared to the "black" star ones?


----------



## vkan (Nov 10, 2007)

Wyeast said:


> ... It looks like they've sourced from multiple vendors or something? I'll be curious to know if the "white" star models are consistently unimpressive compared to the "black" star ones?



I've had three of these lights, kept one, and all three had black stars. The two I returned were dimmer and greener than the one I kept. So I don't know how consistent such comparisons can be :-(.


----------



## Backpacker (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm still waiting for them to show up in Silicon Valley, despite the terrible (blobby) soldering.






Examples of good and bad soldering. The closest match is the bottom.


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 10, 2007)

vkan said:


> I've had three of these lights, kept one, and all three had black stars. The two I returned were dimmer and greener than the one I kept. So I don't know how consistent such comparisons can be :-(.



Rats. So much for having an easy way to check on the lottery.


----------



## back40 (Nov 11, 2007)

Wyeast said:


> I'll be curious to know if the "white" star models are consistently unimpressive compared to the "black" star ones?



I picked up 2 that have the white circuit board. Both seem equal brightness and the beems are comparable to pictures in this thread.

One of them did have about an inch long piece of solder slag floating around between the lens and LED board space.


----------



## stephan2148 (Nov 11, 2007)

I just picked one up (the 60x finally is here) with a white star. Mine I notice had only three wirebonds, not 4 as shown in these pics. 
I put a Q5 star from DX in it already. I had to sand the board on the edges to get it to fit. 
It is brighter than it was though. Next when the driver boards get here (800ma I think) I hope to improve them more. I plan to drive this, the advanced auto, and Rayovac 4W possibly.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> I'm not too impressed. Throw is comparable to the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon and it's just as bid and heavier.
> 
> The total output with fresh batteries is noticeably more with ceiling bounce. Not like OMG this puts the SL 4AA to shame bright.


 
You must have gotten a dud if it had similar throw to the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon. I took some lux readings for both lights and the Taskforce as quite a bit more throw. It also has a little over 2.5 times the overall output.

Streamlight 4AA Luxeon = 3,200 lux 
Taskforce 2C Cree = 6,100 Lux

I forgot to add that mine has a black star Cree if this does in fact mean anything.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 11, 2007)

Upon further tampering, I noticed the star is only held against the heatsink by the pressure exerted against the base by the lens and spring. 

Perhaps I will take it apart and clamp it down to place with arctic silver epoxy.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 11, 2007)

stephan2148 said:


> I put a Q5 star from DX in it already. I had to sand the board on the edges to get it to fit.
> It is brighter than it was though. Next when the driver boards get here (800ma I think) I hope to improve them more. I plan to drive this, the advanced auto, and Rayovac 4W possibly.


 
How much more noticeable is the brightness quite a bit or just a little?


----------



## voiceiptester (Nov 11, 2007)

This white star looks similar to  CREE P4 LED Emitter (WD) from DealExtreme. Could it be a downgrade in Lowe's Task Force 60x from SSC P4 to CREE P4?


----------



## lumenal (Nov 11, 2007)

voiceiptester said:


> This white star looks similar to CREE P4 LED Emitter (WD) from DealExtreme. Could it be a downgrade in Lowe's Task Force 60x from SSC P4 to CREE P4?


 
I've bought 2 of these TF lights, and there *always* was a Cree installed.

I don't believe an SSC P4 was ever used in any of these stock lights...


----------



## ace0001a (Nov 12, 2007)

The one I picked up has a white star and is quite bright. My guess is that they got Crees from multiple suppliers. As for those who got a "dud" one that wasn't that bright, I would recommend making sure the negative connection is good. I've read or experienced that issue many times with flashlights bought from Dealextreme or Kaidomain. Resoldering or the negative connection to the emitter/star almost always fixes that problem.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 12, 2007)

I removed the yellow lead from the LED and connected my power analyzer across the LED and between the yellow lead and LED's positive. 
Got:
675mA forward current
2.35W power to LED

Input power was almost exactly 3W with nearly new cells (less than 3 minutes of use) which puts the circuit efficiency around 78%.






When I used two NiMH, the power dropped to about 2W and when I used 2 NiMH + 1 alkaline in series, it went to about 4W which shows the regulation is not so great.


Battery has two minutes or so since new and the reading is for immediately after powering up.

While the leads may affect input voltage somewhat, the wattage reading is accurate for the setup conditions. V-sense input wires to the power meter connects directly to the module input,therefore the power reading is of what's actually going into the module. 





Input power and output power were taken in two separate sessions using the same instrument, so don't expect the same accuracy as using one dual channel power analyzer. I don't happen to have the triple channel PM300 analyzer lying around and I dislike my other power analyzer, so I don't use that one. 

The instrument used, Voltech PM100 single phase analyzer with 250KHz bandwidth is way overdue for calibration, so don't expect great accuracy. I believe it was over 5 years ago the last time it received a traceable calibration.

I tore it down to pieces, but I couldn't figure out the bin.

There was a little notch protruding from the center of the light's heatsink, so I shaved off the protrusion with a Dremel® tool then replaced the stock white thermal compound with Arctic Silver® 5 in a hope to improve thermal conductivity, which should reduce output drop due to temperature rise. 





^ clickable thumb to comply with CPF reg 800 x 800 limits

The driver board:


----------



## stephan2148 (Nov 12, 2007)

SuperTorch:
The Q5 swap was a nice change, maybe 25% brighter if I had to guess, well I do have to guess.
The tint on the original was a purpley kind of tint, now it is alot whiter and doesn't look like a wimpy LED light. I wonder if I got one of the duds to begin with?
Now I suppose I need to make my own gift lights to get rid of all of these old LEDs I am collecting.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 12, 2007)

stephan2148 said:


> SuperTorch:
> The Q5 swap was a nice change, maybe 25% brighter if I had to guess, well I do have to guess.
> The tint on the original was a purpley kind of tint, now it is alot whiter and doesn't look like a wimpy LED light. I wonder if I got one of the duds to begin with?
> Now I suppose I need to make my own gift lights to get rid of all of these old LEDs I am collecting.




What do you consider a dud? Obviously we can't all have the 98th percentile bin.


----------



## Beer (Nov 12, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> What do you consider a dud? Obviously we can't all have the 98th percentile bin.


 

True. Seems like I lost the CREE lottery twice in a row. My TF tends to be Green/ White, and my ROV is waaaaaay purple. The TF is only bothersome when white wall hunting. The ROV tends to irk me a little bit.


----------



## Wyeast (Nov 12, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> What do you consider a dud? Obviously we can't all have the 98th percentile bin.



No, but if you're comparing it to a ProPoly, we're probably talking at least a 30% reduction in lumens to bring it within eyeball range of looking like the same amount of light.


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 12, 2007)

I wonder if they have made any changes to this light from the previous one.

I'm saying this because I bought two of them over a year ago (from reading that first thread about it awhile back actually). After a year both lights are having problems and doing the same thing, flickering and going on and off as you are walking. Dunno what the chance of getting two bad ones is but these two didn't hold up to daily use very well (use them during night shifts at work). I would be very hesitant to buy another one (and am in fact trying to decide what I'm going to replace them with as I need reliable lights at work that don't cut out all the time).

Anyone else had problems like this?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike89 said:


> I wonder if they have made any changes to this light from the previous one.
> 
> I'm saying this because I bought two of them over a year ago (from reading that first thread about it awhile back actually). After a year both lights are having problems and doing the same thing, flickering and going on and off as you are walking. Dunno what the chance of getting two bad ones is but these two didn't hold up to daily use very well (use them during night shifts at work). I would be very hesitant to buy another one (and am in fact trying to decide what I'm going to replace them with as I need reliable lights at work that don't cut out all the time).
> 
> Anyone else had problems like this?



The 3AAA I have had the same problem. For some reason, it hasn't had much problem lately. The problem is in poor contact between aluminum parts breaking the negative path. There are too many Al-to-Al paths. Tail cap to tube. Tube to head shell. Head shell to light-engine puck. 

These loosen with vibration and thermal cycling.


----------



## ace0001a (Nov 12, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> The 3AAA I have had the same problem. For some reason, it hasn't had much problem lately. The problem is in poor contact between aluminum parts breaking the negative path. There are too many Al-to-Al paths. Tail cap to tube. Tube to head shell. Head shell to light-engine puck.
> 
> These loosen with vibration and thermal cycling.




That's what I've been saying...with these kinds of flashlights, the flickering and brightness issues are almost always caused by a problem with the negative path...and seeing how these flashlights aren't exactly easy to get a hold of yet, I'm surprised people don't at least attempt to resolder the negative connections before returning them. It's the case with quite a few flashlights I've bought from DX or KD...I just simply desoldered and redid the negative connection and it usually fixed the problems.


----------



## p1fiend (Nov 12, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> Could someone do a side by side with a Fenix L2D-CE?


 
I don't have pictures, but I compared the TF 2C to my brand new P2D Q5:

The TF 2C hotspot is undeniably brighter than the P2D Q5.

The P2D Q5 has a gorgeous hotspot and spillbeam compared the TF 2C.

The TF2C throws a circular spot of light compared to the slight hotspot with huge spill of the P2D Q5.

I'm pretty surprised the TF 2C is brighter, but then again the beam is more concentrated. The downside is that it's beam is pretty damn ugly inside or upclose compared to the P2D.

Overall, an awesome value at $30 and a great Christmas gift too:twothumbs


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 13, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> That's what I've been saying...with these kinds of flashlights, the flickering and brightness issues are almost always caused by a problem with the negative path...and seeing how these flashlights aren't exactly easy to get a hold of yet, I'm surprised people don't at least attempt to resolder the negative connections before returning them. It's the case with quite a few flashlights I've bought from DX or KD...I just simply desoldered and redid the negative connection and it usually fixed the problems.



The problem is Aluminum-to-Aluminum thread junctions. Soldering is not an option.


----------



## ow!myeyez (Nov 15, 2007)

Was a Lowes in Burbank Ca and they had about 8 of them today so if any of you are looking for one they are available there... Great Light..


----------



## Darkbegone (Nov 15, 2007)

ow!myeyez said:


> Was a Lowes in Burbank Ca and they had about 8 of them today so if any of you are looking for one they are available there... Great Light..


LIES! Argh. I was there a few days ago, nice people there, a guy recognized my voice from a phone call two weeks prior (electrical department dude). Computer said 13 were in stock, but none, not even the Lux version was at either flashlight area. You can probably thank me for giving them the kick in the buttocks  Which area had the suckers?


----------



## sims2k (Nov 15, 2007)

Great light for the price. Brighter than the MagLED that I bought and returned. Anyway...I keep one in the house and one in the car. For work at night I carry the TF2C and keep the AAP2C in my desk at work.


----------



## jeep44 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I finally was able to find a local Lowes with this light. It is a heavy, substantial thing, with a nice holster included. If any other Detroit Metro area CPFers are looking, the Lowes on Newburg rd in Westland has them.


----------



## tomdooley62 (Nov 16, 2007)

Lowes in the Myrtle Beach SC area specifacly the Lowes in Conway SC had about 6 in stock. Picked me one up. Pretty impressive!


----------



## tuckerdog1 (Nov 17, 2007)

For Austin area folks, stopped at the Lowe's in Round Rock ( La Frontera ), and they had only the older model.
I'd have gone a a little further south to Pflugerville,to check that store out, but my wife was with me. No way would that be tolerated.
I'll get down there in the next couple days & let ya know. If they don't have it, I guess I'll have to make it to Brodie Ln. But that's a trip from Georgetown.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Speedball (Nov 17, 2007)

Picked one up at Lowes on Madison Ave. in Indpls. tonight, this 30 dollar light gives my 100 dollar Streamlight Stinger a run for it's money. For work I'm getting used to the white tint of LED's versus the dull yellowish Zenon. This Task Force even smokes my little Inova xo3.

Nice bang for the buck flashlight....:thumbsup:


----------



## Drundel (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone in the Houston/Clear Lake area find any?


----------



## nsgod (Nov 18, 2007)

FYI to San Fernando Valley 'holics. I bought one yesterday at the Lowes store at Topanga Canyon Blvd. and Roscoe in Canoga Park. 

The output is impressive, the hot spot is slightly off center, a minor distraction.

Good luck.


----------



## DanielG (Nov 18, 2007)

nsgod said:


> The output is impressive, the hot spot is slightly off center, a minor distraction.



I got two of them. One is off center and there's a black donut around the central beam but that's only on the white wall. Outside, it's difficult to tell which is which, they're both great.


----------



## gnef (Nov 18, 2007)

finally found them in a store in atlanta ( norcross to be specific, store north of 85 on beaver ruin) they had a few left. i only bought one to play with. haha.


----------



## INF (Nov 19, 2007)

The switch of my TF stop clicking tonight. 

I brought the TF on 9/28/07 and switch it on/off about 4 times a day for walking my dog. The switch failed. No more click and no more lihgt. 

Considering to return TF and buy a L1D CE or Kai 1AA.


----------



## tomdooley62 (Nov 19, 2007)

Lowes in Camden SC has them in stock. About 8 I counted on Saturday.


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Nov 19, 2007)

p1fiend said:


> I don't have pictures, but I compared the TF 2C to my brand new P2D Q5:
> 
> The TF 2C hotspot is undeniably brighter than the P2D Q5.
> 
> ...


THE REALLY GREAT NEWS IS THE LOWES $10 OFF ANY $25 PURCHASE, BUY THIS LIGHT FOR $19.99 + TAX:thumbsup: USE LOWES PROJECT STARTER COUPON ( I GOT 2 IN THE MAIL)


----------



## Melven (Nov 21, 2007)

For CPF'ers in Utah, Lowes in Bountiful just off 400 north has them. I picked one up last night and I am VERY impressed! (mine has the white star)


----------



## Darkbegone (Nov 22, 2007)

Picked up a pair from Burbank, both black star, one throws a tight bluish tinted almost perfect circular hotspot with usable spill, the other is greenish tinted, hotspot is more loose and before messing with the lens the hotspot lopsided. Seems to have more usable spill and for some reason overall a tad more bright around the hotspot. Both had some type of smudge on the bulb themselves, cleaned up easily. Cringed at the solder job but it works. I wrapped the cells in a few layers of paper to deaden the rattle. Now feels solid. They make my first Cree (UltraFire C3) look fairly dim  Don't think I'll be using the ol' 2D Mag much 

Have a Happy and bright Thanksgiving guys.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 25, 2007)

A DX Q5 emitter in this light makes for a brighter light that throws further. But...this light is bright as it is no mod required.


----------



## Rzr800 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks, CPFers; used the $10 coupon and am very happy with this light for the price.


----------



## Garand (Nov 25, 2007)

I bought one Friday night. I am amazed at this light.


----------



## Joshatdot (Nov 26, 2007)

how does one get the $10 coupons? the links in old pages were 404 not found.


----------



## Newuser01 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joshatdot said:


> how does one get the $10 coupons? the links in old pages were 404 not found.


That promo is over. Sorry. I didn't get one either.


----------



## pirinst (Nov 26, 2007)

*Clackamas Or still had at least 4 on Saturday.*

I go there at least once every two weeks on the way to work and they had 4 or so Saturday


----------



## ampdude (Nov 27, 2007)

I went to Lowe's about a month ago looking for the Cree version, but all they had were a couple of Luxeons. I went back today to see what they had.. a full box of Luxeons! Give me a break. Plus I couldn't find the paint I went there for. I did see the G2L and 6PL's hanging above the box of 2C Luxeon Task Force's. Was pretty much a wasted trip though. I probably wouldn't have bought the Cree version anyways even if I had seen it, there are better lights out there for $35.


----------



## MojoLight (Nov 27, 2007)

Picked one up last night in Atlanta...Sandy Springs Lowes to be exact. My only other CREE is a Hyperion and ceiling bounce test shows the Hyperion to be a teeeenzy tiny tad bit brighter. Didn't mean to get techincal on ya there. Outside the Hyperion seems dim compared to the TF because of that raging spot.

It does throw has decent enough spill. Color isn't bad but it's hard to judge because the hot spot is soooo stinkin bright (and I'm color blind red-green !!!).

Only problem I have is that it makes my TF 3watt luxeon look dim....very dim. OK, it makes most of my lights look dim. Kinda like driving on the expressway. If you start out at 55mph and then go to 70mph, it's hard to drive 55 again.

Anyway, if you're in the Atlanta area they had a bunch-o-them.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 28, 2007)

I had an expired 10 buck off card and the guy said oh I can fix that and took $10 off anyway! It was being applied to the g2l but thought I'd relay the story anyway.


----------



## tuckerdog1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Checked every Lowe's from Temple to South Austin. Only the old ones. An earlier post said the Brodie Lane store had a few awhile back. But they have only the old version again.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Tiny86 (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck finding one of these in the Bay Area of CA?


----------



## kavvika (Nov 28, 2007)

Sgt. LED, if the customer asks, we'll give them the discount up to one month after the expiration date without a problem. Longer than that, and it's iffy, but if you really want it, I'm sure a MOD or Head Cashier can take care of it for you. Just thought I'd throw that out there. We really do out best to keep the customer happy!:thumbsup:


I can't wait until my store stocks the new CREE version, I really want to check it out!


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 29, 2007)

After reading about the Lowes TF Cree, I had to find out what everyone was raving about. Going to 4 Lowes in San Antonoio I found 3 - two with the white Cree board at one store and one with the black Cree board at another store (CPF'ers probably bought the others before I found them ). One of the white Cree boards was off center the other was near perfect - bought that one. The black Cree board was also near perfectly centered - bought that one. 

FYI, the color of the Cree mounting board is seen when looking into the reflector, the LED board color is visible between the hole in the reflector and the LED itself that is mounted in the center of the board.

Comparing the two, the different colored boards are from different manufacturers. Soldering looked OK, so contact/continuity should be good.

Testing:

Inside: the white board Cree had a very defined hot spot, beam nearly perfectly centered, and a nice crisp white color. The black board Cree does not have a well-defined hot spot, beam nearly centered, but the color is tinted yellow. 

Outside: comparing to my Mag 4D with the TerraLUX TLE-6EX LED drop-in rated at 140 lumen (all else is OEM) and beam focused to a hot spot about the same diameter as the TF when shined on a fence about 50 feet away - to my eyes the Mag and TF with the white board Cree are about the same as far as lumen go, hot spot on the TF was tighter/more defined/brighter, spill better on the Mag, but the TF spill was usefull. The TF color was slightly more white, but this may be due to the tighter better defined hot spot. Shining on trees/utilty poles 200-250 feet away, both the Mag and TF illuminated about equally - very good detail (smaller branches and leaves easily seen/distinguishable as were the smaller components on the utilty pole like bolt heads). 

The black board Cree's indoor problems were magnified outside. The Mag had a better more defined hot spot, brighter, and whiter. Spill not as good as the white board Cree due to the yellow tint. That said, it's still a torch and lit up trees and the utilty pole pretty well. I'm going to return it :thumbsdow. I do not know why the black board Cree is not as good as the white board Cree. It could be that another comparison would yield the opposite results. Another thread may hold the answer - a CPF'er took apart the TF and did a serious analysis. I need to find that thread and see what it says. 

My advice: if you can find several, find the ones with the best centered LED, pick both a white board and a black board Cree (if you don't have the choice pick 2-3 of the same color), buy'em, test'em, pick the best, and return the rest. 

Sorry, no beam shots - my camera is an old 35mm Nikon :shakehead ! I've got to go digital soon, but I have sooo much invested in my 35mm its going to cost a bunch to duplicate with digital  !!

Cheers!


----------



## greenlight (Nov 29, 2007)

topcat39 said:


> - my camera is an old 35mm Nikon :shakehead ! I've got to go digital soon, but I have sooo much invested in my 35mm its going to cost a bunch to duplicate with digital  !!
> 
> Cheers!



If you have the nikon lenses, now all you need is a digital body.


----------



## blademan (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought one of these and I took the switch apart. It looks like the ones used in Lumapower Mini d's. Does anyone have both a mini d and one of these they could try the switch out of there Lumapower? If it works you could have a two stage TF or even a forward clicky..


----------



## violatorjf (Nov 29, 2007)

I checked both local Lowes in the Massillon/Canton area in Ohio and both had the old Luxeon versions. :thumbsdow


----------



## goodjob (Nov 29, 2007)

Tiny86 said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding one of these in the Bay Area of CA?


 
I tried Sunnyvale and Fremont locations on 11/17, nothing but Luxeon!


----------



## tvman (Nov 29, 2007)

Still waiting on cree version in Central AR. One location has just 1 luxeon left. Been checking for a month and they have gone from 3 to 1. Hope they don't restock with luxeons. I have 3 $10 off coupons that expire 12-31.


----------



## Backpacker (Nov 29, 2007)

topcat39 said:


> ...My advice: if you can find several, find the ones with the best centered LED, pick both a white board and a black board Cree (if you don't have the choice pick 2-3 of the same color), buy'em, test'em, pick the best, and return the rest...


:huh2: If enough people do that Lowes will most likely switch vendors due to the high return rate.


----------



## violatorjf (Nov 29, 2007)

After checking both Lowes a week ago and both only having the Luxeons, today I stopped by one of them on my lunch break and low and behold - the olds were gone and the news were in! A box of probably 7 or 8 of the "60x brighter" were there. I'll have to shine it around tonight and see how things go...


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 29, 2007)

greenlight said:


> If you have the nikon lenses, now all you need is a digital body.


 
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah I know get with the digital camera program!! 
green light, don't you mean :whoopin: instead of ; :lolsign:


Backpacker: 

Not to argue with you, but I consider the black board Cree TF to be defective. I would also consider any TF Cree that does not have a LED as good as the best one I kept as defective no matter the color of the board the LED is mounted on. Please consider this, if enough people return defective TF Cree with bad LED's, then Lowes can force TF to improve their quality control and/or the sources they acquire their Cree LED's from because the white and black board Cree LED's are not made by the same company as far as I can tell. 

Also, I am careful how I remove the light from the packaging such that I can repack the light to near new appearance and Lowes can resell it. My bad  for not explaining that I am careful with the TF packaging so that I can repack and Lowes can resell it. Like I said, the black board defective TF Cree is still a torch, but not as good as the white board Cree. So :thanks: for reminding me that I needed to add that part about repacking the defective TF so someone else can buy it . I just figure fellow CPF'ers would want to know what I found so that they could select the best TF Cree for themselves :twothumbs. 

YMMV and I respect that :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## ace0001a (Nov 29, 2007)

I bought 2 of these a couple weeks back. Cracked one open and have been playing around with it. This flashlight looks like it uses the same optic as the Rayovac 3C Cree flashlight. The beam pattern looks the same as the ROV so I wasn't surprised there. I find the tint on mine to be on the cool side (maybe WC or WG). This week I finally decided to mod it so I disassembled it to swap out both the star and the driver. I used both a new Q5-bin star and one of those new higher quality 19-mode drivers from DX. To my frustration, I fried the driver the first time and damaged the switch. So I cracked the other one open and continued with my mod. After doing it right the second time, man do I now have a killer flashlight. What's weird is that the optic from the second one I got outputs a tighter hotspot so now it not only is super bright (the DX driver puts out around 900mA on 2 cells), but it throws very well. My guess is that not only does the quality vary in the emitter with these flashlights, but also with the optic. I cut a piece of PVC pipe and put 2 AA NiMH batteries in mine as I've got a boatload of AAs to use. I get less runtime, but it still works great none the less. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 29, 2007)

Well lets don't go as far as saying the black star ones are defective. There are official Crees on black stars so I don't know where that comes from. The light is a great buy and off the self should be between 1.1A and 900mA as shown at the top of the page. On fresh cell mine was at 1200mA(Wow). The one thing that we do know is that Q5 seems to be worth the upgrade the few who have done it say it is quite a bit brighter and even whiter, so for $10 shipped and the enjoyment of modding it's worth it. I haven't did anything because I'll just wait 12 months and throw in a R5 but hey its only $10 so maybe I will go a head and mod it. The light Throws like a Monster at nighttime and no one should hesitate to go get one, for a 2C its just a winner. Lots of up side little to zero down side.


----------



## ace0001a (Nov 29, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> Well lets don't go as far as saying the black star ones are defective. There are official Crees on black stars so I don't know where that comes from. The light is a great buy and off the self should be between 1.1A and 900mA as shown at the top of the page. On fresh cell mine was at 1200mA(Wow). The one thing that we do know is that Q5 seems to be worth the upgrade the few who have done it say it is quite a bit brighter and even whiter, so for $10 shipped and the enjoyment of modding it's worth it. I haven't did anything because I'll just wait 12 months and throw in a R5 but hey its only $10 so maybe I will go a head and mod it. The light Throws like a Monster at nighttime and no one should hesitate to go get one, for a 2C its just a winner. Lots of up side little to zero down side.



Well then, I guess the quality of these flashlights must really vary. There was no way the first one I use seemed like it was sending 1200mA to the emitter and nor did it have the killer throw you're describing. If I had to guestimate, it looked more like 700mA on the fresh C cells it came with. Guess I got one of those "duds" people have been talking about. The second one I got on the other hand, has the great throw that to me seems to have something to do with the optic...as I compared both the heads, checking both and one does perform noticeably better than the other. Guess the "dud" is going back for an exchange...


----------



## Drundel (Nov 29, 2007)

The one in Pearland on 518 by Pearland Parkway has about 6 or 7.


----------



## Eagleout (Nov 29, 2007)

Just picked one up at the Glasgow, KY, Lowes. They have about six of the black board Crees and one of the Luxeon. 

I have to say, with a pair of Duracells, a decent holster along with a lifetime guarantee, this is a heck of a deal. 

Also, they have reduced the price to $29.97! And yes, this sucker is a hole puncher!

Thanks for the word!


----------



## ampdude (Nov 30, 2007)

Well SuperTorch, with the Q5 mod and $10 off coupon you have convinced me I should probably go get one anyways. Doesn't look like there will be any at my Lowe's for a long time though, with the full box of Luxeons.


----------



## topcat39 (Nov 30, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> Well lets don't go as far as saying the black star ones are defective. There are official Crees on black stars so I don't know where that comes from.


 
Just to clarify: I bought and evaluated "only" two TF Cree lights. Both the white board and black board had "Cree" printed on them. If you carefully read my first post I did say that my result that the black board Cree was defective may be reversed in another comparison which is why I suggested buying both a black and white board to test to determine the best one. Sorry if anybody misunderstood my point . 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## wjf2000 (Nov 30, 2007)

After reading this post, I went to Lowes and purchased this light. I was very disappointed in the light. There is almost no side spill. This light does not seem like 150 lumens. My Surefire 6p with a p60 lamp seems brighter than this light. I am going to return it.


----------



## violatorjf (Nov 30, 2007)

After some testing with it last night, I am impressed, mostly due to the $30 price tag. I don't have a lot of experience with Cree lights however this thing really goes a long way. I shined it on a neighbor's tree about 4 houses away, maybe 200ft, and it was clear as day. There isn't a lot of sidespill however it's not designed to have much. I am not at all disappointed for $30 and a pair of C duracells. Quite impressive!


----------



## greenpea76 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just picked one of these lights up at my local Lowes here in Torrance, California. They just had one left and had one that was a return item. Someone returned the old luxeon version in the new package with the xlamp and newer markings on the package. Shady people......Suck! I only realized this because the package was cleanly cut open, but I looked at the light and the machining was a little different on the head and without the o-ring and the octagonal roll resistant shape. It also had some wear marks on the body! Can't believe the customer service desk didn't see that and put it back on the shelf. 
I do have the older version also, and there is a difference in tightness of the beam at long distances, but I still like the old one better for more "flood" for stuff around the house and the yard at night.


----------



## robo21 (Nov 30, 2007)

wjf2000 said:


> After reading this post, I went to Lowes and purchased this light. I was very disappointed in the light. There is almost no side spill. This light does not seem like 150 lumens. My Surefire 6p with a p60 lamp seems brighter than this light. I am going to return it.


 
Funny thing is that I bought 3 of them and of the 3, 2 were good and 1 really sucked. It was dim and off center, out of focus, etc. That one went back. One of the remaining 2 went to a friend.


----------



## tvman (Nov 30, 2007)

tvman said:


> Still waiting on cree version in Central AR. One location has just 1 luxeon left. Been checking for a month and they have gone from 3 to 1. Hope they don't restock with luxeons. I have 3 $10 off coupons that expire 12-31.



went by Lowes again this am and now they have 2 luxeons on the shelf. I may check another location 15 miles away this weekend.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my hands on a white board TF yesterday. Lowe's in Spokane, WA and Coeur d'Alene, ID have them. Mine's from ID. Played with it last night a bit and it is a serious thrower though I should note that we have snow and that definitely distorts things upward as to night illumination. You should see how it just turns an entire area to daylight with all the reflected light and bouncing lumens. Anyhow, it compares well to the other 2 cheap blasters I have - ROV 3Cs and the shorter format is nice. Dislikes include the hexagonal anti roll edges on the bezel are way too sharp, the emitter had some whitish crud on it that easily wiped off (big difference in output, too), and where the lanyard attaches is similarly sharp which I think will shortly lead to cutting it.

Obviously likes are the $30 price tag and warranty, bang for the buck, nice tight rubber grip and quite nice balance for times you're carrying it a long period.

DougM


----------



## kavvika (Nov 30, 2007)

greenpea: I highly doubt anyone but a flashaholic or CPF member would ever know the difference between a luxeon and a cree, so that's why it wasn't caught when returned. Did you bring the light to Customer Service and notify them?

Also, what's this I hear about white vs. black boards? Are the ones with white stars made better?


----------



## Deep6Osama (Dec 1, 2007)

I just picked up one of these tonight here in NW Indiana. They only had three. Mine has the black star. The Black star is defective? I am very happy with this defective flashlight. Mine seems to suffer from battery rattle. Without a doubt worth $30.


----------



## topcat39 (Dec 1, 2007)

Heads Up to CPF'ers living in San Antonio : 

I dropped by the Lowes on Loop 1604 at Blanco Rd., after going to the gun show, and found 11 TF Cree lights in stock :thumbsup:! Both the white board Cree and the "defective"  black board Cree.

Cheers:twothumbs


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 1, 2007)

Just swapped out my defective one for another...the Lowes store close to me has only white star ones. The replacement one is about the same as the other good working one as it has a good tight hotspot when compared to the defective I returned.


----------



## sandbasser (Dec 1, 2007)

I've read with great interest the threads comparing the black star version with the white star... I have two of these lites; one with a black star and the other with a white star. The black has a small white hot spot; while the white has a somewhat larger (and somewhat misshapen) yellowish hot spot; spill seems about the same on both - but it's hard to estimate. I think I'll try modding one by swapping the white star for one from DX and see what happens. It will be my first soldering job mod to a flashlight.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 2, 2007)

Would like to know if the TF2C emitter can be replaced with the DX Q5 or better with the Seoul Z-Power LED also from DX ? Anyone has modded this light with either one ?


----------



## INF (Dec 2, 2007)

The On/Off switch of my TF black star broke after 2 months. I went to Lowes and found both luxeon and cree white star. I brought the cree white star. 

The white star (WS) looks brighter than the black star (BS) with an ill defined spot (with a black ring and the spot is not round but biased to the left). Further testing proves that the deformed spot is caused by the optical reflector, not the led. When I compare the 2 leds without the reflector, both looks equally bright. The WS looks whiter. So I returned the BS with the broken switch. 

The reflector affects the size, shape, concentration of the spot as well as the brightness and smoothness of the spread.


----------



## grindill (Dec 3, 2007)

goodjob said:


> I tried Sunnyvale and Fremont locations on 11/17, nothing but Luxeon!



I got mine at the Lowes on Auto Center Drive in Antioch. Not quite the Bay Area, but it was closer than the others for me. That was a couple weeks ago but they had about 10 or so (a full display hanger).

I'm very happy with the light and am now using it as my night time commuter bike light.

Later,
Jeffrey R.


----------



## sandbasser (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi All -

It's me again... I've been re-reading this thread because I vaguely remembered someone commenting about the lens (or diffuser). Turns out it was ace0001a I believe. So, anyway, I've tried swapping lenses back and forth between my White Star and Black Star lights and it turns out that all the beam differences are totally due to the differences in the lenses. The colors (bright white vs yellowish) are due to the emitter.

Very interesting. I've learned a lot from just playing around with these lights.

I've got another unopened black star that I may decide to crack open and see what I can discover from it.

This is getting to be fun!

Thanks to all who have comments or suggestions in this thread.


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 3, 2007)

sandbasser said:


> Hi All -
> 
> It's me again... I've been re-reading this thread because I vaguely remembered someone commenting about the lens (or diffuser). Turns out it was ace0001a I believe. So, anyway, I've tried swapping lenses back and forth between my White Star and Black Star lights and it turns out that all the beam differences are totally due to the differences in the lenses. The colors (bright white vs yellowish) are due to the emitter.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a little frustrating that the quality and/or performance of the optic wasn't more consistent. My favorite one exhibits a really good hotspot that thows really well, but has some artifacting and deformation of the circle around the hotspot whereas my other one has a more evenly rounded circle around a hotspot that is just a hair less intense. I totally swapped out the driver in mine along with the whatever bin emitter with a Q5 bin and the DX 19-mode driver configured in single mode. This light is definitely one of my favorite cheap lights right now...


----------



## sandbasser (Dec 3, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> Yeah it's a little frustrating that the quality and/or performance of the optic wasn't more consistent. My favorite one exhibits a really good hotspot that thows really well, but has some artifacting and deformation of the circle around the hotspot whereas my other one has a more evenly rounded circle around a hotspot that is just a hair less intense. I totally swapped out the driver in mine along with the whatever bin emitter with a Q5 bin and the DX 19-mode driver configured in single mode. This light is definitely one of my favorite cheap lights right now...



How difficult it the DX 19-mode driver swap? Is it something suitable for a first time modder???

Thanks,


----------



## ps56k (Dec 4, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I had found the Cree at one of the Chicago suburban stores, and bought it...
My son grabbed it for his car.
I've gone back, and they only have full cardboard boxes of the Luxeons selling at the $29 price - not a mixup - as the SKU has it listed as Luxeon.
Guess I'll just have to keep going back and see if the stores ever switch over to the Cree again


----------



## extas (Dec 4, 2007)

For SF Bay Area,

The Union City, CA Lowes @ Union Landing has these in stock. White Star. They are not in the Flashlight end cap. When looking at the end cap toward the check out, look in the aisle on the left side of the end cap. They are well hidden with some other lights, just behind the end cap in about the middle shelf. only 2-3 were sold, so a nearly full carton of the Cree's. 

its pretty easy to re-align just reseat the optic a few times. its brighter than my 1343 DX dropin, DX D-mini, Ultrafire C2 HAIII, only my Modded Elektrolumens Blaster 3 with Q5 is brighter. hrmm. i don't know why its so bright the readings i took (V, ma) were not that good. i should recheck it again. 

-ex


----------



## Templar223 (Dec 4, 2007)

ps56k said:


> A few weeks ago, I had found the Cree at one of the Chicago suburban stores, and bought it...
> My son grabbed it for his car.
> I've gone back, and they only have full cardboard boxes of the Luxeons selling at the $29 price - not a mixup - as the SKU has it listed as Luxeon.
> Guess I'll just have to keep going back and see if the stores ever switch over to the Cree again



Same here in Champaign. 

You had to look in the very back where the new (good) ones were at.

I helped  them out by putting a few of the good lights up front!

John


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 4, 2007)

sandbasser said:


> How difficult it the DX 19-mode driver swap? Is it something suitable for a first time modder???
> 
> Thanks,



People here have been saying the newer KD/DX 19-mode drivers are harder to work with because they don't have "posts" to solder the positive and negative wires going to the LED. To me it wasn't a problem as I was just VERY careful when I soldered the wires. With that said, the DX driver needs to be insulated otherwise it will easily short out inside the 2-piece "can" module. The stock driver has components on only one side of the circuit board, whereas the KD/DX 19-mode driver has components on both sides. Quite honestly, the difference in output performance isn't that much (I just wanted to experiment). The easiest swap would be just to do the stock whatever-bin cree star with a Q5-bin (which KD and DX also sell). Right there, you will notice a difference. But like I said before, the variation in the Optics that come with these flashlights also makes a difference.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 4, 2007)

You don't need to swap the driver to take advantage of the Q5? I thought that the Q5 needed a bit more power to see the brightness increase from Q4 to Q5. Not that the TF has a Q4. Well I do have an extra Q5 in my parts stash........


----------



## Joshatdot (Dec 5, 2007)

I found 6 at the Lowes in Mount Veronon, WA

1717 FREEWAY DRIVE
MOUNT VERNON, WA 98273
(360) 424-5838
M-SA 6-9, SU 7-8

Man this thing is a thrower! Super White Bright (close to 6500k for sure). It makes my P1D CE Q5 Silver look warm-ish, and I thought it was very white!

One thing I didn't see in these posts is that the reflector is one solid clear piece of plastic.

oh yeah, its the white star Cree


----------



## gnef (Dec 5, 2007)

that clear plastic is an optic, rather than a reflector, and why the light has such good throw, but limited spill.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 5, 2007)

Let's close this one and continue here...


----------

